# Aaron'z RS/WRX install work log...



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Hi all,

Somewhat of a new guy here... 

It's time to start my work log, but first, the CAR...

It a 00' Subaru Impreza RS with a semi-built WRX motor swap...









Under hood...









Interior (or lack OF) NOTE: the front half of the cage has been removed for safety









Recently installed Eclipse CD7100









It's more-than-likely going to be put down in the "normal" dash spot...









I recently purchased a glass enclosure from another Subaru guy, loaded with a pair of Image Dynamics IDQ 10"ers... I would have liked to build it my self, but I saw HIS work log and really couldn't have done a better jerb..









Front stage is going to consist of the TS-C720PRS component set, running active through the 7100...









A nice bulk pack of V-max i got from B-Squad...









Starting the deadening of the doors....









Top half of the outter skin, it's got a single layer, overlapped about 1.5-2" moving down... 









Bottom half of the outter skin, again overlapping and doubleing in the general mid area... 









Drivers side footwell, complete all the way back to the rear seat... 




















I've finally decided on the 5ch amp I will be using, it's in a mail as I write this... It will be a 25 to life RF Power 1000 5ch... 

So far, that's it, i'm working on getting a 1/0g kicker amp kit for the power side, 12g whatever for the speaker side... and oldschool Monster 401 and 301XLN for the interconnects.. 

More to come..!

Aaron


----------



## DejaWiz

Nice work on the deadening. Love the sub enclosure. And your comps..... yeah. I want some 720's sooooo bad.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

DejaWiz said:


> Nice work on the deadening. Love the sub enclosure. And your comps..... yeah. I want some 720's sooooo bad.


Thanks,

The 720s are CHEAP, but i would be getting some soon, before Pionner figures it out and doubles the price..!!


----------



## ///Audience

man, that is a georgeous RS.

I have a friend who we are doing a system for with a WRX wagon (just finished his STi conversion)

We were actually debating fiberglassing a pod similar to how you have your headunit mounted.

keep us posted on progress!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BassBaller5 said:


> man, that is a georgeous RS.
> 
> I have a friend who we are doing a system for with a WRX wagon (just finished his STi conversion)
> 
> We were actually debating fiberglassing a pod similar to how you have your headunit mounted.
> 
> keep us posted on progress!


Sweet and THANKS!!.... Yeah, the RS has a very special place in my heart... my old one, which I still have, is falling apart on me... Subarus are in or family DEEP...










What you can't see in the pic, is my moms Forester, to the right, on jackstands getting an oil change..


----------



## DejaWiz

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> The 720s are CHEAP, but i would be getting some soon, before Pionner figures it out and doubles the price..!!


Wish I could even afford the paltry $260ish they run now. grumble mumble....mortgage...grumble grumble....bills.....piss moan.....


----------



## xcoldricex

nice. how's the vmax? have you used any other deadeners before?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

xcoldricex said:


> nice. how's the vmax? have you used any other deadeners before?


The V-max is VERY nice, i've used all the OLd dynamat products (extreme, origional and the lite) 

the Vmax is much easier to use and doesn't seem to require you to MELT it to stick... although, i'm still going to "melt" it when i get a heat gun WITHOUT the bearings going in it...


----------



## chad

Is that the stock battery location or did you have to re-locate it for the IC piping?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

chad said:


> Is that the stock battery location or did you have to re-locate it for the IC piping?


It's re-located and not very well i might add... I want to put it on the other side, to help balence aginst my chunckyness... as you can see, I can go with any size battery I wish though!!! 




Thoughts on a "proper" battery..... Red Top? Yellow Top? Kenitic(sp?)...ect?


----------



## chad

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> It's re-located and not very well i might add... I want to put it on the other side, to help balence aginst my chunckyness... as you can see, I can go with any size battery I wish though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on a "proper" battery..... Red Top? Yellow Top? Kenitic(sp?)...ect?


For starting a red top, for mall-parking-lot teenage-poon-tang hunting, yellow top.

Red tops have a very low internal resistance, combined with the fact that it's so close to the amplifier it would just be killer.

An Odyssey would shave some weight though and they kill from what I have heard.

http://www.odysseybatteries.com/


----------



## quality_sound

Interesting. When I called Optima and asked them they told me the Yellow was better for starting and extended listening time even though it has less cranking power than the Red Top.  

Of course then I switched to BatCaps so this was all moot.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I've seen much about Batcaps, but never had a chance to speek to anyone with one... 

So, what's nice about them? I've herd that the 400 could start a 454 suburban..


----------



## xcoldricex

calponte was running a kinetik - he said he liked it - i might put one in my car...


----------



## xcoldricex

chad said:


> For starting a red top, for mall-parking-lot teenage-poon-tang hunting, yellow top.
> 
> http://www.odysseybatteries.com/


guess chad must have a lot of yellow tops eh?


----------



## quality_sound

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I've seen much about Batcaps, but never had a chance to speek to anyone with one...
> 
> So, what's nice about them? I've herd that the 400 could start a 454 suburban..



I've started my Passat with a 400, Fred has started his, while still connected to his entire bank of bad batteries, with a 400. Once I even completely flattened all 4 of my 400s (I hadn't gotten the 800s in yet) and my stock battery at a show. I let it sit for 15 minutes and it fired right up. I LOVE those things.


----------



## Abaddon

I wish you had brought your car to the meet.

I was looking forward to seeing it...


----------



## quality_sound

Abaddon said:


> I wish you had brought your car to the meet.
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing it...



Me??


----------



## moosejuice

I love the integration of race and sound that you have going on in your suby.

B-


----------



## xcoldricex

quality_sound said:


> Me??


no, aaron..


----------



## Abaddon

quality_sound said:


> Me??


no, Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Abaddon said:


> I wish you had brought your car to the meet.
> 
> I was looking forward to seeing it...


You and me both man, you and me both...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

moosejuice said:


> I love the integration of race and sound that you have going on in your suby.
> 
> B-


Thanks man... I'm trying my best to keep it as light as possible, but i'm not going to comprimise the sound either... I'm not going to be racing it (much) so I don't need a full on race car... 

I have an interior for it, it's just in my "other" subie... for now...


----------



## dBassHz

I would probably be cheaper for you to piece together an amplifier wiring kit then buying the kicker one since your amplifiers will be so close to the battery.

Looks like you went all out with the weight savings do you have any regrets adding the V-max? I remember spending several hours with some dry ice and a hammer getting the oem sound proofing out of my se-r.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

omarmipi said:


> I would probably be cheaper for you to piece together an amplifier wiring kit then buying the kicker one since your amplifiers will be so close to the battery.
> 
> Looks like you went all out with the weight savings do you have any regrets adding the V-max? I remember spending several hours with some dry ice and a hammer getting the oem sound proofing out of my se-r.


Nope, no regrets, the car is plenty fast and will still be with the deadener and interior... I'm not "Speed Racer" to be honest... I do want to mix god speed and good sounds though.. It'll be interesting to work on image and stage though, considering the drivers seat is roughtly 4-6" lower than the passenger seat.. lol... 

I had most of this planned before I even got the car (closing on 3 months now with it) I knew it wasn't a "viable" DD when I got it, but the plan was to make it what it's becoming..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Well, I got my amp....!!!!! #2072 of 2500!!!!





























I also have a PROBLEM.... IT'S TO BIG.....!!!!!!!!!!!!

The listing stated Dimensions: 23" Length x 8" Width x 2.6" Height http://www.techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=7872

Well, it's more like: 23" Length x *12.5"* Width x 2.6" Height 











****.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now, I have to decide what to do.... Make it work or make them take it back... ?????????????????????


----------



## chad

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Well, I got my amp....!!!!! #2072 of 2500!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a PROBLEM.... IT'S TO BIG.....!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The listing stated Dimensions: 23" Length x 8" Width x 2.6" Height http://www.techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=7872
> 
> Well, it's more like: 23" Length x *12.5"* Width x 2.6" Height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ****.......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now, I have to decide what to do.... Make it work or make them take it back... ?????????????????????



I wondered, I saw one onlline about a month ago and it looked HUGE, it was even on a tile floor and I was thinking of asking what the tile size was till the next pic had a CD on top of it and I was like    

The 500/5 is smaller  

Chad


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yeah, well like I said, the listing stated one thing and the amp is definitly another... 

Would the 500/5 do 1ohm on the sub channel??


----------



## chad

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Would the 500/5 do 1ohm on the sub channel??


Nope, I don't believe in one ohm sub channels.


----------



## kyheng

Well, your Jl only run on 4AWG power wire, but P1000 can run on 1/0AWG power wire.


----------



## 99IntegraGS

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Would the 500/5 do 1ohm on the sub channel??


No. 1.5-ohms appears to be the lowest load you can put on the sub channel.

Check page 11 of the owners manual.

JD


----------



## xcoldricex

where are you trying to mount this? i'm sure you can find a unique place to put it...


----------



## chad

kyheng said:


> Well, your Jl only run on 4AWG power wire, but P1000 can run on 1/0AWG power wire.


Well, I only have a 40A fuse on it hand have yet to crack it too  

The Next wanted an 80A fuse and had 80A of fusing inside it, same old 40A fuse for 2 years now with no issues 

1 ohm is sooo close to a dead short that I see no reason to put the amplifier thru the stress. AND... AND... AND.... the 1 ohm figure is NOMINAL and at certain frequencies a bunch of paralleled coils will dip WAY below 1 ohm. It's IMPEDANCE not RESISTANCE  Add to this the fact that it's a REACTIVE load, thus the definition of IMPEDANCE and you are flirting with disaster.

Sure an amp can make power into 1 ohms on the bench, into load resistors, but int he REAL WORLD it plays hell on them, but people still insist on doing it and marketing departments still push it, because people like to see that power number...... into a resistor  

I prefer to build systems that will last, running amplifiers at insanely low impedances totally goes against the grain of this.

Chad


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

chad said:


> Well, I only have a 40A fuse on it hand have yet to crack it too
> 
> The Next wanted an 80A fuse and had 80A of fusing inside it, same old 40A fuse for 2 years now with no issues
> 
> 1 ohm is sooo close to a dead short that I see no reason to put the amplifier thru the stress. AND... AND... AND.... the 1 ohm figure is NOMINAL and at certain frequencies a bunch of paralleled coils will dip WAY below 1 ohm. It's IMPEDANCE not RESISTANCE  Add to this the fact that it's a REACTIVE load, thus the definition of IMPEDANCE and you are flirting with disaster.
> 
> Sure an amp can make power into 1 ohms on the bench, into load resistors, but int he REAL WORLD it plays hell on them, but people still insist on doing it and marketing departments still push it, because people like to see that power number...... into a resistor
> 
> I prefer to build systems that will last, running amplifiers at insanely low impedances totally goes against the grain of this.
> 
> Chad


Ok, considering this, what would you suggest? I'll be using the ID IDQ DVC 10's so a 4ohm load is an easy proposition... 

I'm a tech, but my knowledge is lacking.. It's been a long time since school and a long time since U used any of the knowledge I got in school, which blasted by like a bullet train (an ITT grad here so "you know")


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

xcoldricex said:


> where are you trying to mount this? i'm sure you can find a unique place to put it...


Well man, I was trying to get it down into the spare tire well with the box... 











But I only have 10.5" between the back wall and the box, not 12.5"... sooooo i'm not 100% sure what I will do... 

I wanted to keep it as close to the battery as possible.. Please disreguard the aweful battery area, all that is going to be cleaned up and done properly, when time and money allow... I think i'm going to put in on the other side to, so the weight can help counteract my heft... lol

I was thinking of making a false floor and having a compartment under it "now", but that leaves it wide open and in the line of fire for anyhitng i might want to put back there...


----------



## Thumper26

maybe just have the amp overlap the edge of the subs? I don't think you'd lose much output, if any.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

NOTE: I am totally open to ideas on this, i'm always open to peoples opinion, I would MUCH rather someone make a suggestion that could help me, rather than keeping it to themselves "thinking" that I might be one of "those guys" that can't take a different idea or opinion... Who knows, someone could come up with the "golden nugget" for me... !!! 

So please, bounce any and all ideas off me... i'm open...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thumper26 said:


> maybe just have the amp overlap the edge of the subs? I don't think you'd lose much output, if any.


Well, if I mounted it above the subs, I would come just to the edge of them... 

I'm thinking of other things, like making a "display" for it in the back seat, that is useless... 

Maybe hanging it from the roll bar... 

I have to look, but there could be a wonderfull home for it, on the CELING... 

Then I could always make a simple board to put it on where the back of the back seat would be... another display idea...


----------



## speakerboy

Can you maount it on a diagonal next to the subs in the spare well? I don't know if that will help eat up the extra 2+" you have.


----------



## chad

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Ok, considering this, what would you suggest? I'll be using the ID IDQ DVC 10's so a 4ohm load is an easy proposition...
> 
> I'm a tech, but my knowledge is lacking.. It's been a long time since school and a long time since U used any of the knowledge I got in school, which blasted by like a bullet train (an ITT grad here so "you know")


Well, it depends on what you are going for..... i mean to me it's an odd install. It's a tuner, big motor, roll cage, and audio, I find it odd that the weight is going into it in the first place. Are you looking to blow the trunk lid off or are you going for a damn fine audio system?

I'm a live engineer, a system in a car HAS to be able to do what the rigs I work with do but do it in a car, which is no big deal. here's an exerpt from my rider.....



> "A supplied sound system shall be able to reproduce 120dB (A weighted) at FOH position from 35Hz to 20KHz, although most shows are mixed no louder that 105dB (A Weighted) dynamic headroom is a must. The system shall be comprised of proven high quality drive elements in a stereo active 3 way configuration, Center packed subwoofers driven off of a post fade/EQ aux send with separate access to EQ and processing is always a nice plus, as are in-fills off of a post aux send. If access to processing settings is limited then a venue engineer or SoundCo systems engineer shall be present with WORKING KNOWLEDGE of the processor and it’s settings. Although not “over the top loud,” the show will consist of heavy low end information, the touring processing rack has a sub-harmonic synth that will be implemented on an aux send/return, please plan accordingly, think “Hip-Hop without the guns” when system planning. In other words, you know the venue, you know the system, make sure it’s up to the task."


Why should my car have to do any more than that? and I can get that done with a single 10" running at 4 ohms, a pair of 7's and tweets.

In other words, where do you want your install to end up? What are your goals? When I planned mine from day 1 I knew what I wanted, it's just taken me over 2 years to get there :blush: 

Chad


----------



## quality_sound

What about mounting the amp vertically? It's not like the amp HAS to be mounted horizontally.


----------



## chad

quality_sound said:


> What about mounting the amp vertically? It's not like the amp HAS to be mounted horizontally.


You know, that's TOTALLY an idea and one that crossed my mind with my install......

What if you put the amp on a board, carpeted, that sticks out farther than the amp on the sides. Then in the tire well whip up a system that the edge of the board slides into like a "docking bay" or a drawer. This facilitates easy removal of the amp to get to the settings and totally sinks it in there. Is the well large enough? One could put latches on the top of the amp board/docking slots to prevent it from coming un-docked when you are upside-down.

Chad


----------



## kyheng

quality_sound said:


> What about mounting the amp vertically? It's not like the amp HAS to be mounted horizontally.


As long as you can hold it firm on that position, there's not a problem on it. In fact some(most I guess) amp's manual do stated install vertically can have the best cooling.


----------



## WLDock

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Well man, I was trying to get it down into the spare tire well with the box...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I only have 10.5" between the back wall and the box, not 12.5"... sooooo i'm not 100% sure what I will do


Hummmmm...

As nice as that Power 1000 is....and after looking at your trunk....I think the PDX-4.100 and the PDX-1.600 would have been a nice choice....would fit right in that space.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I've got bigger problems now.... 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23867&page=8

Read from this on... (page 8)


----------



## Arc

Just to stir the pot a little...

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-SOUNDSTREA...ryZ39732QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

EDIT: NVM its ugly...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Arc said:


> Just to stir the pot a little...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-SOUNDSTREA...ryZ39732QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> EDIT: NVM its ugly...


Thanks, but you aren't stirring much, I wouldn't touch THAT turd, with YOUR pole... much less my own 10' one....


----------



## Arc

I figured after I looked at it. I just saw the Contiuum and the price. Then posted...then read. I forgot to delete the link. I wouldn't touch it if you paid me to with your 10' pole.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Arc said:


> I figured after I looked at it. I just saw the Contiuum and the price. Then posted...then read. I forgot to delete the link. I wouldn't touch it if you paid me to with your 10' pole.


Lol.... would take a look at the link on post 45 for me... thanks..


----------



## WLDock

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I've got bigger problems now....
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23867&page=8
> Read from this on... (page 8)


Yeah, I hear you.....send that sucker back and get the PDX-4.100 and PDX-1.600...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Added some RAAMat to the sub box this weekend.... I've been sick with a cold since last week, well sorta, a low grade cold, untill my Black Friday shopping expierence, which has made it go more full blown.... 

Anyhow, I couldn't just sit around, so I thought some RAAMat would make a welcome addition to the rather thin glass box... It didn't do as much as I thought it would....

Pre-deadening....



















For some reason I thought it would deaden the fiberglass better, but the "tone" of the box didn't change much.... 



Post deadening...


----------



## vactor

why not put the amp where you intended to put it (in the spare tire well) and rebuild / alter the sub box to fit the additional 2 inches the amp takes up? should be rpetty easy, as the box is fiberglass. a saw and some more glass will cure that problem in a couple of easy hours. imho that power 1000 is an awesome amp. keep it in there, simple powerful 5 channel and it looks cool too


----------



## pontiacbird

instead of putting the matting, why didn't you put another layer of glass to lower the resonance?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

vactor said:


> why not put the amp where you intended to put it (in the spare tire well) and rebuild / alter the sub box to fit the additional 2 inches the amp takes up? should be rpetty easy, as the box is fiberglass. a saw and some more glass will cure that problem in a couple of easy hours. imho that power 1000 is an awesome amp. keep it in there, simple powerful 5 channel and it looks cool too


I've thought about it, but it is tailor made to the sub, and I don't want to go screwing with a good thing...!!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

pontiacbird said:


> instead of putting the matting, why didn't you put another layer of glass to lower the resonance?


The biggest reason for it is that I don't have the time or a warm enough (anymore) place to work... The box is "stiff" because of all the irregular shapes and curves, it's just "ringey"...


----------



## xcoldricex

yeah working in the cold sucks....


----------



## rcurley55

try non-hardening modeling clay - that should deaden the box up - but it will shrink the size.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

rcurley55 said:


> try non-hardening modeling clay - that should deaden the box up - but it will shrink the size.


Interesting thought.... I wonder, what a thin layer of it would do for me... I could get it in at 1/4-1/8"


Anybody have any thoughts on this..??? The RAAMat didn't do me so well as you can here from the before and after vidies..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I am REALLY considering trying the get the RAAMat off down the center of the bos and putting a brace in from the bottom to the middle of the baffle...


----------



## Whiterabbit

try the clay. it's very resistant to sudden movement.

if its too cold outside to work with, hit it with the heatgun. it will melt straight into the cavities of the box, then resolidify into a perfect layer.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Whiterabbit said:


> try the clay. it's very resistant to sudden movement.
> 
> if its too cold outside to work with, hit it with the heatgun. it will melt straight into the cavities of the box, then resolidify into a perfect layer.


Thanks, 

I would do the clay thing indoors as it's not that messy.... great idea on melting it though... 

Think of a bubbling pot of clay on the stove... lol...


----------



## AcquaCow

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I would do the clay thing indoors as it's not that messy.... great idea on melting it though...
> 
> Think of a bubbling pot of clay on the stove... lol...


It may seem ringy when it's unloaded, but I had it in my trunk, with a fully matted floor, and felt between it and the matting, plus it was bolted in-place to the tire well...

It's pretty solid once bolted to that...

-- Dave


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Well, things have been at a standstill with the snow comming on..... But good news, I just finished putting a celeing in my garage and now I have a space that is large enough and easy enough to heat ENOUGH to work again...!!!! 

I also added 5 more light fixtures and will be adding 3 more soon...!!!



















Now, to just FIND THE TIME.... lol


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

More pics of that garage, I had to do the garage install, before I could continue my car install.... 

I started with this... 









Then move to the 2 pics above (sorry, the site wouldn't let me edit properly)

Then add in some OSB....(from this)










To this...










With the car back in it's home... 











Now the install can start again... I went to look at my PRS mids... now way without some spacer funn.... stay tuned...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Finally got back in the car todat to start more sound deadening... 
























































I'm not sure if I like RAAMat as much as the V-max I got from Cascade... I'll have to make a post about it in general.... 

Enjoy..


----------



## AcquaCow

If you didn't use a heatgun, you'll wanna go back over that with a heatgun/roller... 

Trust me =)

-- Dave


----------



## DonovanM

AcquaCow said:


> If you didn't use a heatgun, you'll wanna go back over that with a heatgun/roller...
> 
> Trust me =)
> 
> -- Dave


 

I've gone through 3 whole rolls of RAAM BXT so far with only one problem with stickage... and that was my first time using it on my trunk lid where I didn't push it down enough or get all the air bubbles out, it was upside down on layered on liquid deadener AND cold outside. Pretty much a worst case scenario.

On all 4 doors, C pillar, misc. around the body... no problems at all, and I didn't use a heatgun or roller.


----------



## AcquaCow

DonovanM said:


> I've gone through 3 whole rolls of RAAM BXT so far with only one problem with stickage... and that was my first time using it on my trunk lid where I didn't push it down enough or get all the air bubbles out, it was upside down on layered on liquid deadener AND cold outside. Pretty much a worst case scenario.
> 
> On all 4 doors, C pillar, misc. around the body... no problems at all, and I didn't use a heatgun or roller.


Oh, it sticks just fine to bare, clean metal, but where it overlaps and sticks to itself, it could use the aid of a little bit of heat.

-- Dave


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I gotta crapload more deadening done finally... 

Another layer of Second Skin Damplifier Pro, over the Vmax.. 


















Add some SS Overkill Pro...top half of door









Bottom half of door...









Starting inside skin... SS D Pro


















Inside skin complete, wasn't able to completely seal the door, but I think i'm close enough... some places 1 layer, some 2, some 3... as I got closer to the speaker location, I layered on more... 









I used aluminum "duct" tape on the inside, where the door latch/lock rods were to keep from sticking to the wrong stuff, than added a layer of SS Overkill to keep anything from making noise..


















Taped everything down with aluminum duct tape...


















Starting the SS Overkill....


















Trunk monkey, making sure I got it right...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Door complete...









Modified stock spacer, mixed with a wonderfull KartBoy spacer (thanks [email protected] for being a reall asset to the Subaru community...!!)









That silly TM again...









Moving on...

Added another layer of SS D-Pro to the floor..









Moving on to the passenger rear wheel well..









Forward..









Backward...









Up...









Back seat area, and rear deck...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## AcquaCow

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


>


Wow, with that much matting, that box is gonna sing =)

-- Dave


----------



## Whiterabbit

did you decide where you are gonna put your auxiliary equipment? (amps)


----------



## LastResort

What kind of duck squeezing, gorp eating, tree hugging hippy puts a stereo in a Subaru anyways? I mean, honestly? And why do you people buy Australian cars?


Just thought I should say high :lol:, Nice job as always.


----------



## dBassHz

Lookin' good. Those HDPE baffles that Tom makes are nice. Its too bad they were a little off for the foresters but I think he's working with a FXT owner to make one specific to us.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Whiterabbit said:


> did you decide where you are gonna put your auxiliary equipment? (amps)


No I haven't yet... Well, i've thought about it, but haven't fianlized anyting... 

I'm thinking where the back of the rear seat would be, facing forward, in a huge box, well, larger than the (single) amp... sitting on a piece of diamond plate (1/8" aluminum) with blue neon over it, to wash it with some color.. 

Or, maybe where the bottom of the rear seat should be... 

IDK yet... thoughts??


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

LastResort said:


> What kind of duck squeezing, gorp eating, tree hugging hippy puts a stereo in a Subaru anyways? I mean, honestly? And why do you people buy Australian cars?
> 
> 
> Just thought I should say high :lol:, Nice job as always.


Lolers.... Wassup man... 

Oh wait.. I do and I LOVE gorp..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ahhhh Ninja with the "hidden words" you are...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

omarmipi said:


> Lookin' good. Those HDPE baffles that Tom makes are nice. Its too bad they were a little off for the foresters but I think he's working with a FXT owner to make one specific to us.


Thanks mang... 

The KB spacers were off?? I thought Subaru used the same thing across the board.. ?? 

FXT owner you are... nice..


----------



## LastResort

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> ahhhh Ninja with the "hidden words" you are...











You underestimate my sneakiness.  

Seriously though, looks real good.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

AcquaCow said:


> Wow, with that much matting, that box is gonna sing =)
> 
> -- Dave


Thanks man, I sure hope so... it's why I got it... 

I know when I see excellence... I just wish it was a "little" thicker.. but i'm sure after it's bolted in it will stiffent up quite a bit... 

I'm going to lay it on a layer of overkill and I might overkill the inside to.. not sure... I love it though, I can't wait to hear it all together... 

Now, if the temps would get up over 20, I'd be able to get back to work...


----------



## AcquaCow

Glue it in with some Butyl!!! :lol:

 -- Dave


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

AcquaCow said:


> Glue it in with some Butyl!!! :lol:
> 
> -- Dave


Hay man, i'll wanna get it OUT one day... i'm sure.... I think... we'll see, soon hopefully..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

More pics.. RCA re-termination/clean up... 
































































Misc pic..


----------



## ///Audience

those look great man, and i love the 720 goodness


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BassBaller5 said:


> those look great man, and i love the 720 goodness


thanks,

I can't wait to finish and roll out in the spring... !!!


----------



## AcquaCow

AcquaCow said:


> If you didn't use a heatgun, you'll wanna go back over that with a heatgun/roller...
> 
> Trust me =)
> 
> -- Dave


I need to retract this statement now, as we just re-discovered in my other forum that I was actually having issues with some free eDead that was given to me. Somewhere in my head I had convinced myself that this was actually raammat.

I DO have a roll of raammat at home...and I verified that I have not yet used any of it.

Sorry.

-- Dave


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Some new goodness pics...


----------



## wheelieking71

chad said:


> Well, I only have a 40A fuse on it hand have yet to crack it too
> 
> The Next wanted an 80A fuse and had 80A of fusing inside it, same old 40A fuse for 2 years now with no issues
> 
> 1 ohm is sooo close to a dead short that I see no reason to put the amplifier thru the stress. AND... AND... AND.... the 1 ohm figure is NOMINAL and at certain frequencies a bunch of paralleled coils will dip WAY below 1 ohm. It's IMPEDANCE not RESISTANCE  Add to this the fact that it's a REACTIVE load, thus the definition of IMPEDANCE and you are flirting with disaster.
> 
> Sure an amp can make power into 1 ohms on the bench, into load resistors, but int he REAL WORLD it plays hell on them, but people still insist on doing it and marketing departments still push it, because people like to see that power number...... into a resistor
> 
> I prefer to build systems that will last, running amplifiers at insanely low impedances totally goes against the grain of this.
> 
> Chad


AMEN to all said in above statement! bye the way, nice ride Aaron!


----------



## AcquaCow

Bump?

-- Dave


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Been all summer basically since I've worked on the car.. to hot and don't want it torn up for shows... So, soon as she's off the road for the winter, i'll be starting up again... 

I've done a few things, but not much... 

thanks for the interest though, stay tuned..


----------



## BEAVER

Get on it Aaron. I'd like to hear a set of horns.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

You and me both brotha, you and me both...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Not really a system related post, but I went wingless for a few...


----------



## chad

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Not really a system related post, but I went wingless for a few...


Hmmm, I like it W/O A guy at work has an STI and went for the smaller style wing and I like it MUCH better, I believe he is now too, wingless.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Update: 

It's been a long summer of shows, so I haven't done anything with the car, Winter is here and things will get moving real soon.... 

I have 2 options, tell me what you guys think.....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Front end:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'm really hoping someone will buy my RF and I can replace it with a pair of LP/DPS100's....


----------



## xcoldricex

mmm i'll take your horns!


----------



## jayhawkblk

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Update:
> 
> It's been a long summer of shows, so I haven't done anything with the car, Winter is here and things will get moving real soon....
> 
> I have 2 options, tell me what you guys think.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UL goodness... I would suggest that over the ID subs.


----------



## TXwrxWagon

Aaron, I know you have been doing alot of research on the horns & I have been following your build since you got the car (NASIOC).. lol

I don't know if this will be of any help there is a current thread about horns vs conventional drivers that the title kinda hides it... 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51037

I've been running CD-pro's for quite awhile. if you need any help or something doesn't make sense... PM me... fellow Rex-owner helping out... 

Rob


----------



## Skippman

Looking great so far bro! Haven't been on NASIOC in forever.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks everyone... 


Rob, I will definitely look you up should I need a hand.. 

Jayhawk, I'm planning on starting with the UL, and if I don't get what I want out of it, then I'll consider the IDQ's... with IB surface area and/or excursion rules, so, on one side I have the excursion with the UL, the other I have the surface area.. 

SQL is the goal.. on relatively little power.. 

Coldrice, take them if you will, but you should at least hear them first... shooting for the spring D-town meet to demo to everyone.. 

Skip... NASIOC is a double edged sword for me... I usually stay in the audio and classifieds, well, and the gallery, but other than that, I've found people to be dam heathens.. lol..


----------



## Skippman

You're right. I went to one of thier install days here in STL about 4 years ago I guess and found several people there to be pretty stand off-ish. But I did get to meet some cool people. When I was originally looking at gettig a WRX I was going to build a carputer system. I posted a bunch of the design ideas on there. I wonder if they're still there.


----------



## xcoldricex

horns in yet? i want to hear them!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

No, waiting on 2 amps, and then I'll get started..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

It's all starting to come together.... Amps arrived today... Missing a few screws, and dirty, slightly dinged, scratched and with some bent mounting feet, but otherwise all looks good... I'm planning on going my cars color with them anyway, so, i'm not worried.. as long as everything works.... I got these and my DPS200 from Kappa546.... Thanks for everything brotha.. 

2xLP100 + DPS200 = secks




























Both modded, one on 11/29/06 and the other 11/30/06...!! 











I just bought fresh speaker terminals for the set to... lol...


I guess my procrastination has gotta come to an end now....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Updates........................


Started real work today, spent some time getting measurements... 

So today I laid out the rack, sorta.... 




















Started getting the IB baffle around... 





































Stripped the rear deck cover... 












So, finally something to show... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TEGBOY

Love your work. I have a few pics of WRXes with horns in them. I would never do a SQL car without horns now. My Integra has the CD2-pro's I love them

Your car is seriously a beautiful looking thing. I love it!!


----------



## quality_sound

I give the Xbox a month before it dies. 

I LOVE your take on the time attack wheel theme. Something I've been thinking about but white with a red stripe...to match my car and the GTI's red striped grill.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

TEGBOY said:


> Love your work. I have a few pics of WRXes with horns in them. I would never do a SQL car without horns now. My Integra has the CD2-pro's I love them
> 
> Your car is seriously a beautiful looking thing. I love it!!



Thank you Sir..!! Putting horns in this is going to suck, because the glove box flips down and back slightly, not on a actual pivot point.. 



> I give the Xbox a month before it dies.
> 
> I LOVE your take on the time attack wheel theme. Something I've been thinking about but white with a red stripe...to match my car and the GTI's red striped grill.


Please expand on the xBox quitting?? 

Thanks on the wheels, I was spooked when I did it.. that color is actually VERY rare, but I got the wheels used and they were all curbed, so I had to do something to fix them..


----------



## mjgonegm

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> It's re-located and not very well i might add... I want to put it on the other side, to help balence aginst my chunckyness... as you can see, I can go with any size battery I wish though!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on a "proper" battery..... Red Top? Yellow Top? Kenitic(sp?)...ect?


Blue top, (Deep cycle) if you did not get one yet, Plus it would match your car


----------



## TEGBOY

I've got a pic of a modded g/box to fit Veritas full size horns into.. gotta find it..

Will post when I find on PC


----------



## TEGBOY

Hope this gives some ideas


----------



## quality_sound

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thank you Sir..!! Putting horns in this is going to suck, because the glove box flips down and back slightly, not on a actual pivot point..
> 
> Please expand on the xBox quitting??
> 
> Thanks on the wheels, I was spooked when I did it.. that color is actually VERY rare, but I got the wheels used and they were all curbed, so I had to do something to fix them..


Nothing really to expand on. It's an XBox...they break a lot. Not as much as the Xbox 360, but enough that if my Xbox or my 360 dies I probably won't replace it. 

Also, if you put a 360 in you could also put in the HD-DVD add-on (movies are still coming out in that format and WAY cheap) which I've seen as low as $40 at Fry's. Or even a PS3 and have Blu-Ray capability. 

Just throwing out some ideas.


----------



## mjgonegm

Kill the Xbox and Ps3's, Go carputer and never look back !!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mjgonegm said:


> Blue top, (Deep cycle) if you did not get one yet, Plus it would match your car





> Kill the Xbox and Ps3's, Go carputer and never look back !!!


Thanks, if I get a battery, it'll be a Diehard Platinum, i've herd to many bad things about the Optimas anymore.. 

A carPC would be great, but I've already got what i've got, but now, who knows.. 



> I've got a pic of a modded g/box to fit Veritas full size horns into.. gotta find it..
> 
> Will post when I find on PC





> Hope this gives some ideas


Are those in an RS/WRX? Looks like it, besides everything is on the wrong side of the car....lol... 

I want to try and tuck them up as much as I can, I can already see the drivers side being a problem with the clutch and fuse block... passenger side I have issue with the heater core and the glove bow opening down and back slightly.. 

I have yet to take a good, hard look though... Thanks..!!




> Nothing really to expand on. It's an XBox...they break a lot. Not as much as the Xbox 360, but enough that if my Xbox or my 360 dies I probably won't replace it.
> 
> Also, if you put a 360 in you could also put in the HD-DVD add-on (movies are still coming out in that format and WAY cheap) which I've seen as low as $40 at Fry's. Or even a PS3 and have Blu-Ray capability.
> 
> Just throwing out some ideas.


Good points, thanks... I'm hoping that this works out like I hope, only time will tell though...


----------



## TEGBOY

They sure are WRXes.. I am Australian. So we have much issues getting horns mounted, as we don't have anywhere near the same space in the kicks as LHD.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yeah, I was kidding man, I could tell you were from over the pond (besides seeing your location..lol) 

How could you have any more issues than a LHD car?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Update:

Layed out the sub baffle, cut, shaped and got the second layer layed out as well....



















Not sure what to do about the whel wells and still have openings so I can get to my shocks... Anyone care to lend an idea or 3...???



















Second layer of the baffle, layed out.. 





































My awesome compass, mine won't go past 7.25"..lol...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

The lead broke in the cardboard, so I just left it and used it that way... lol










Extra crap, i'm a pic whore...


----------



## simplicityinsound

nice to see it moving along, many, you sure draw really nicely on the wood  but thats a great sign of attention to detail...cant wiat for the rest!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I take my lead from you, my man, best I can that is... 

Thanks for the props.. !!!


----------



## simplicityinsound

take lead from me? hehe wtih how detailed your drawing is, you left me far in the dust.

nowadays, too lazy to write a lot of things down, so i just chat the dimensions like a mantra while cutting lol, if you saw me you prolly think i was possessed


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Hell man, i'd LOVE to see your work first hand... I'd REALLY love to see that Leggy of yours in person...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Got some more done tonight....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Interesting update: 

I spoke to a friend of mine last night, his family owns a large fab shop that builds athletic equipment and stages for concerts and whatnot... 

Well, he's gotta talk with his brother BUT, we may be doing a 3D scan of my back seat area and I MAY be cutting all of my parts already shown, over again, on their CNC router...!!!! 

AND at some point I may be getting my car into his dads photo studio...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Update : 

Amp rack layout finalized... 










Used cardboard to finalize the space I needed for everything, but didn't draw anything on the wood, until I had it taped together so I would be able to center it.. 

Thing is, you would think everything would center, but because of the sizing of the amp, the xBox is offset quite a bit off center... 

This allowed my to shift it back and forth to get the best centering I could..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Some of my crappy cell pics..


----------



## DonovanM

Is there an Xbox in that pic for the reason I think there's an Xbox in that pic?

God that is so euro 

Lovin the system and the car though


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

DonovanM said:


> Is there an Xbox in that pic for the reason I think there's an Xbox in that pic?
> 
> God that is so euro
> 
> Lovin the system and the car though



Thanks Donno.. Coming from you, that's a compliment.. for sure.. i'm gonna print this and frame it.. lol... I know, I should have gone carPC and I still may, I have this, i'm using it.. lol.. 

But seriously, the XB is my source... Everything will be on HDD, no CD's, but it will allow me to do all sorts of things.. 

I'll be newschool on the front end, with the XB and the 701, then flip to Oldschool for amplification and drivers.. (i'll be full ID here as soon as my IDQ8's arrive)


----------



## mjgonegm

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thanks Donno.. Coming from you, that's a compliment.. for sure.. i'm gonna print this and frame it.. lol... I know, I should have gone carPC and I still may, I have this, i'm using it.. lol..
> 
> But seriously, the XB is my source... Everything will be on HDD, no CD's, but it will allow me to do all sorts of things..
> 
> I'll be newschool on the front end, with the XB and the 701, then flip to Oldschool for amplification and drivers.. (i'll be full ID here as soon as my IDQ8's arrive)


Great Work............ I can't wait till i get a car I will out doing you and YES this is a challenge.

As far as the Xb as the source Aren't you worried about relaibtly ? This my be a fan boy comment and you can take as you could..

If you are on a budget Would it not be more cost effictive (V.s) carputer, To use a ps3 ? A 20gb and a 320hd swap would freaking awesome.

Blue Ray

Wifi

Bluetooth controllers/remotes

Music storage and more

Not to mention 5.1


----------



## dBassHz

Good work so far! I'm diggin' the wheels. I have a set of TE37s in Titanium Gunmetal on MY05 Fozzie (click the sig for details).


----------



## JayinMI

TE37's are sweet, but I'm not spending $600-700 A WHEEL for rims. 

Nice work on the car. How goes the job search?

Jay


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mjgonegm said:


> Great Work............ I can't wait till i get a car I will out doing you and YES this is a challenge.
> 
> As far as the Xb as the source Aren't you worried about relaibtly ? This my be a fan boy comment and you can take as you could..
> 
> If you are on a budget Would it not be more cost effictive (V.s) carputer, To use a ps3 ? A 20gb and a 320hd swap would freaking awesome.
> 
> Blue Ray
> 
> Wifi
> 
> Bluetooth controllers/remotes
> 
> Music storage and more
> 
> Not to mention 5.1


Thanks man,

I am somewhat worried about realibility, but i'm also considering replacing the Xb HDD with a solid state 64gb model.. I recent'y learned how to "open" the xB HDD to allow for PC use, so I could copy over all of the propritary programing, use a SATA to IDE converter for it and bam, solid performance.. I'm also considering using a CPU cooler on it.. 

AFA the BluRay, that would be nice, if I had HD monitors, but I don't and don't really plan on it, I mean it IS a car.. lol.. 

WIFI would be nice, but it's not a priority.. 

I'll have plenty of music storage for my needs, this isn't a DD so I can UL/DL whatever music I want onto an external HDD and go.. 

5.1 means nothing to me either, I'll be running 2.1... lol.. 

So, I would like to have a nicer interface, I have to use the xB DVD remote for everything currently, but i'm also going to convert all the controler ports to USB, and then maybe have a track ball mouse or something.. 




> Good work so far! I'm diggin' the wheels. I have a set of TE37s in Titanium Gunmetal on MY05 Fozzie (click the sig for details).


Thanks man, I've gotten a lot of props on them, I want goldies though, now... 



> TE37's are sweet, but I'm not spending $600-700 A WHEEL for rims.
> 
> Nice work on the car. How goes the job search?
> 
> Jay


Thanks man, I got them USED.. so I payed much less for them... they were in rough shape..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

*FRESH UPDATE.. *










Just over level, a 1/4" off and it will be just under level and when the carpet goes back in I should be right at level when finished.. 











A new change, the dual PRS mids are now out in favor of a pair of IDQ8's... I'm all ID now... Horns, IDQ8's and IDQ15's...










I still have some panel cutting to do to make sure... bUt glass will get ya anything.. 




























Movin along...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

MORE... 

Power system is under control... 

140A Maniac Electric Motors alt, BatCap 800, and the DH Platinum.. yes..


----------



## mjgonegm

NICE battery, are you going to fibeglass the back in ? or leave it as mdf ? Oh and i love the custom shifter you got ther


----------



## phantomtides

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> *FRESH UPDATE.. *
> A new change, the dual PRS mids are now out in favor of a pair of IDQ8's... I'm all ID now... Horns, IDQ8's and IDQ15's...


Are you using the IDQ8s instead of a midbass or regular woofer? It's a mistake if so -- those weren't meant to be used that way. You'll have all kinds of problems with a door cavity that's not even close to sealed, and you'll have no midrange at all.

I'm not trying to be a jerk, and maybe I've got this wrong, but if that's what you're thinking, you're gonna be missing most of the frequency range.


----------



## TREETOP

phantomtides said:


> Are you using the IDQ8s instead of a midbass or regular woofer? It's a mistake if so -- those weren't meant to be used that way. You'll have all kinds of problems with a door cavity that's not even close to sealed, and you'll have no midrange at all.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a jerk, and maybe I've got this wrong, but if that's what you're thinking, you're gonna be missing most of the frequency range.


He'll get plenty of midrange from the horns. I've had good luck getting a flat response with IDQ-8s and horns in the past, usually in a sealed enclosure or close to sealed but still- "missing most of the frequency range" is kind of a stretch..


----------



## phantomtides

The IDQ8 has a -3dB point between 90 and 100 Hz -- and that's assuming they're well-sealed. The bottom end of the CD1Pro horns specs at 700 Hz, which leaves almost three octaves of mid-bass and midrange AWOL. Okay, not "most" of the frequency range, but certainly a gigantic chunk of it.

Like I said, I'm not trying to kill anybody's buzz, but I've heard subs in the doors and it wasn't just a question of preference -- they sounded like there was something wrong with them (which, of course, there was).


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mjgonegm said:


> NICE battery, are you going to fibeglass the back in ? or leave it as mdf ? Oh and i love the custom shifter you got ther


I'm not 100% sure what i'm going to do with the back ATM... I was thinking simple, i'm going to put in a simple false floor and just carpet the trunk area, I might Fleckstone it, or I might try carpeting it.. I'm not going to get to flashy with things.. 



> Are you using the IDQ8s instead of a midbass or regular woofer? It's a mistake if so -- those weren't meant to be used that way. You'll have all kinds of problems with a door cavity that's not even close to sealed, and you'll have no midrange at all.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a jerk, and maybe I've got this wrong, but if that's what you're thinking, you're gonna be missing most of the frequency range.


Yes, yes I am going to use the IDQ's as my midbass.. AFA the doors, they are as close to sealed as I can figure, and I can go a little further with that if I try, for an almost complete seal to the inner door.. The IDQ's are going to be vented into the door, not to the door card... Should work fine with the crossover capibility I have with the 701.. 

I've got the 701 should I need some EQ to help things along... but you also have to understand, i'm NOT going for 10000%, I'm not competing with anything or anyone, so once it sounds good to me, well, i'll be happy.. 

I'm planning on crossing the horns at 1-1.2khz and same for the midbass.. I may leave a 200hz gap there if things are a bit how at the crossover point.. 

I may have to add in a mid still yet, it's just like I'm set to go now, no changes can be made at this point.. just sit back and watch man, if things go as planed, I won't have to tell you, you are right, if they don't, I've got no problem in saying "I should have listened" And if I have to I still have a set of PRS mids in the wings, that could be used... 

*Also, I don't think you are being a jerk in any way, shape or form. I value ALL input, good-bad or otherwise.. *I honestly whish I would get more.. !!!


----------



## phantomtides

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I'm planning on crossing the horns at 1-1.2khz and same for the midbass.. I may leave a 200hz gap there if things are a bit how at the crossover point..


I think this is a problem. The horns will go down to 1k without a problem, but have you seen the frequency response curve of the IDQ8? Even in the best case, they will have virtually no response at all above 200 Hz. (As I said, they're down 3dB at about 100 Hz!) That leaves most of the midrange bare. Remember that middle A above middle C is 440 Hz. That's the heart of the frequency spectrum and the heart of the music. I don't think a perfectly sealed box is going to get the IDQ8 anywhere near that, and the doors are impossible to seal that well anyway.



Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> *Also, I don't think you are being a jerk in any way, shape or form. I value ALL input, good-bad or otherwise.. *I honestly whish I would get more.. !!!


Thanks. I don't want to seem holier than anybody, just noticing what looks like a pretty big gap in reproduction. Hey, if you try and it sucks loudly, then you'll have learned something that way too!

Best of luck!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

phantomtides said:


> I think this is a problem. The horns will go down to 1k without a problem, but have you seen the frequency response curve of the IDQ8? Even in the best case, they will have virtually no response at all above 200 Hz. (As I said, they're down 3dB at about 100 Hz!) That leaves most of the midrange bare. Remember that middle A above middle C is 440 Hz. That's the heart of the frequency spectrum and the heart of the music. I don't think a perfectly sealed box is going to get the IDQ8 anywhere near that, and the doors are impossible to seal that well anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I don't want to seem holier than anybody, just noticing what looks like a pretty big gap in reproduction. Hey, if you try and it sucks loudly, then you'll have learned something that way too!
> 
> Best of luck!


Maybe i'm thinking outside of the box, but, wouldn't the fact that i'll basically will be IB with the mids, help them reach the upper limits, by not restricting them in a box... 

Those response curves on the site are for sealed/ported and bandpass..


----------



## phantomtides

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Maybe i'm thinking outside of the box, but, wouldn't the fact that i'll basically will be IB with the mids, help them reach the upper limits, by not restricting them in a box...
> 
> Those response curves on the site are for sealed/ported and bandpass..


I don't think so. But what about giving ID a call and asking?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I suppose I could...


----------



## Morals

Looks good.



Now just come to my house and do my car.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

More progress... 

My brother finally got started on the alarm... 










And I got my 140a alt in, and wired.. along with the modded fuse blocks 

Fuse panel and wiring.. 



























Ok, so here is the modded fuse block story.. Obviously my batteries are located in the rear, so I needed a fuse line that had enough fuse to start the car, yet still protect it.. So I decided to use the 300a that came with my 1/0g kicker kit.. BUT, I also needed power for the car and the starter... 

So, with the fuse block I got in a kicker 4/0g kit, I put them side by side and cut a thin strip of metal for a bus... It's actually a key for removing a HU, but happens to be the exact thickness as a maxi fuse blade.. I used another portion of the key to act as a spacer so it would all clamp together in perfect alignment.. 

Ok, it lays out like this now.. 

Alt input is the upper right, and battery output is on the left... 
Starter output is the lower right, you can see in start mode, the starter will be fused at 300a, by the ANL portion of the block and the battery is isolated from the alt.. 

From there, I have a 50a fuse, but will likely move to an 80 or 100, which is then fusing the rest of the cars systems, from the lower left output.. 



















Decided to replace the factory starter cable.. The old one wasn't fused, but this will be fused at 300a..


----------



## mjgonegm

Everything seem to be okay but

If i right the 1/0 block is a closed loop between the battery & the alt. The 4/0 kit is a loop between the car's electral system.

Personaly i would have gooten a 1/0 fuse block with one input and two output's one of those outputs goes to the battery and the other goes to the 4/0 block, BOTH of these outputs SHOULD BE FUSED, not connected by a broken key

What type of alarm do you have ?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mjgonegm said:


> Everything seem to be okay but
> 
> If i right the 1/0 block is a closed loop between the battery & the alt. The 4/0 kit is a loop between the car's electral system.
> 
> Personaly i would have gotten a 1/0 fuse block with one input and two output's one of those outputs goes to the battery and the other goes to the 4/0 block, BOTH of these outputs SHOULD BE FUSED, not connected by a broken key
> 
> What type of alarm do you have ?


I'm doing the best I can with what i've got, and the space I 've got to work in.. 

I would have gotten a proper fuseblock as well, but again, working with what I have and in the true sense of DIYMA, made what I needed.. 

Basically everything IS fused at 300a.. Upper left is input from the battery.. Upper right, alt... 

Lower right, starter (now fused at 300a) lower left, car, fused at 50a currently.. 

So, WHAT don't I have covered now? 

The alarm is a Python Responder LE, with all the trimmings..


----------



## mjgonegm

Hey here is a cheaper way...... PUT A REAL FUSE BETWEEN THEM lol thats better than a key.

It looks cool to me, but a few questions, How is that fuse box (directy left in the pic) getting power ? i can't tell if it is. How many amps does your alt. pull, hopefully it should not be much of a issue since you got a little car, However i'm more worried about all those newly found amps. (from that big azzzzzz battey) killing it.

Also how will the ampilfers be getting power ? via the 1/0 or the 4/0 ?


----------



## DaveRulz

mjgonegm said:


> How many amps does your alt. pull, hopefully it should not be much of a issue since you got a little car, However i'm more worried about all those newly found amps. (from that big azzzzzz battey) killing it.


The above statement makes NO sense. 

The alternator is the source of current in an automobile charging system. It in no way pulls anything. It supplies DC to charge the battery, and to run all of the accessories in the car. (100 amps at idle and 160 at speed according to an earlier post)

How does the size of the car have anything to do with it? It's not about the size of the vehicle, it's about the number of draws that the electrical system has. The alternator needs to supply enough current for his amplifiers, Xbox, windshield wipers, headlights etc. The size of the car has no bearing on the needs of the electrical system. Especially in the case of a car stereo system. Do bigger cars usually have beefier electrical systems? yes. But in this case it's moot. his car is HIGHLY modified, in case you didn't notice. 

How would the battery kill the alternator? Not possible. The battery is really just a storage tank for electricity. It takes what it can get from the alternator, if the stereo and other systems in the car demand more current than the alternator can supply, then the battery provides the extra current to the circuit. In this situation, it's the extreme current needs that kill the alternator, not the battery. 

Looks like some one needs a little more time on BCAE


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks Dave, it's all good though, no biggee.. Nice little teach session there though.. lol.. 



mjgonegm said:


> Hey here is a cheaper way...... PUT A REAL FUSE BETWEEN THEM lol thats better than a key.
> 
> It looks cool to me, but a few questions, How is that fuse box (directy left in the pic) getting power ? i can't tell if it is. How many amps does your alt. pull, hopefully it should not be much of a issue since you got a little car, However i'm more worried about all those newly found amps. (from that big azzzzzz battey) killing it.
> 
> Also how will the ampilfers be getting power ? via the 1/0 or the 4/0 ?


I'm not sure where you are coming from, but, i'll do my best to cover your concerns, I mean that IS what this is about, right.. 

How exactly is putting a fuse between them cheaper? Are you considering the aspect of burning down the car? if so it's not likely.. in fact, prior to this, the starter wasn't fused AT ALL, now it is fused through the 300a ANL (so is the alt, but that is obvious) My little "buss" matches the trace of the 300a ANL fuse almost exactly, yeah i'm flubbing this part, but it should carry starting current for 3sec no problem.. 

The cars electrical system is being fed through the lower left of the whole block, you can see it's a straight shot into the car fuse panel.. 

I'm not sure i understand the middle section of your post at all, care to interpret? 

I'm running 3 small amps off of all of this... If you step back a few pages(hell, maybe take a look at THIS page), it's all there..

Finally, the amps will be fed via 4awg to a Blue Sea fuse panel.. http://bluesea.com/category/5/21/productline/126 then 8awg from the panel to the amps.. (each leg on the fuse panel is good for 30a, 10a more than I need)


----------



## DaveRulz

Guys I gotta correct you here on your usage of 4/0, 8/0 1/0 etc.

You're using 4awg here, not 4/0 (four aught) which is bigger than 1/0

What we commonly refer to as 1/0 is zero gauge wire. 4/0 or four aught is 0000 awg wire. 2/0 two aught is 00 awg wire. 1/0 or one augt is zero awg. etc. 4awg is MUCH smaller than 4/0awg

Here's a scale from small to large
12awg
10awg
8awg
4awg
2awg
1/0awg
2/0awg
4/0awg


----------



## DaveRulz

also, not trying to be a douche...lol. realized it was a little bit of a douchey response. Love the car and the progress, can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

DaveRulz said:


> Guys I gotta correct you here on your usage of 4/0, 8/0 1/0 etc.
> 
> You're using 4awg here, not 4/0 (four aught) which is bigger than 1/0
> 
> What we commonly refer to as 1/0 is zero gauge wire. 4/0 or four aught is 0000 awg wire. 2/0 two aught is 00 awg wire. 1/0 or one augt is zero awg. etc. 4awg is MUCH smaller than 4/0awg
> 
> Here's a scale from small to large
> 12awg
> 10awg
> 8awg
> 4awg
> 2awg
> 1/0awg
> 2/0awg
> 4/0awg


DOH, I knew something didn't feel right there... 

No douchery noted.. just a correction... lol... Thanks man.. Thanks for the props on the car to.. !


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

hmm, that's weird, why can't I edit a post I made a day ago?


----------



## DaveRulz

i hate when that happens!


----------



## mjgonegm

My bad that should have said Starter, i was in a rush and did not realize it.


----------



## mjgonegm

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thanks Dave, it's all good though, no biggee.. Nice little teach session there though.. lol..I'm not sure where you are coming from, but, i'll do my best to cover your concerns, I mean that IS what this is about, right..
> 
> How exactly is putting a fuse between them cheaper? Are you considering the aspect of burning down the car? if so it's not likely.. in fact, prior to this, the starter wasn't fused AT ALL, now it is fused through the 300a ANL (so is the alt, but that is obvious) My little "buss" matches the trace of the 300a ANL fuse almost exactly, yeah i'm flubbing this part, but it should carry starting current for 3sec no problem..
> 
> The cars electrical system is being fed through the lower left of the whole block, you can see it's a straight shot into the car fuse panel..
> 
> I'm not sure i understand the middle section of your post at all, care to interpret?
> 
> I'm running 3 small amps off of all of this... If you step back a few pages(hell, maybe take a look at THIS page), it's all there..
> 
> Finally, the amps will be fed via 4awg to a Blue Sea fuse panel.. ST Blade Fuse Blocks - Blue Sea Systems then 8awg from the panel to the amps.. (each leg on the fuse panel is good for 30a, 10a more than I need)


I meant the starter, let’s say (God forbid) you start blowing fuses, by putting a fuse where you currently have the key, it would aid in problem solving.

Because you have the battery , alt., starter in a closed loop. And the rest of you physical electrical system separate (Good idea BTW) if you have surge/ground out between your charging system and your car's power system (where the key is) that fuse (if changed to a fuse) would blow. 

Remember just because a fuse blows does not mean something does not get damaged. Fuses @ (2-7$) a piece is super cheap insurance!

as far as the amp i thought you switched up ? might have been another log


----------



## DaveRulz

mjgonegm said:


> My bad that should have said Starter, i was in a rush and did not realize it.


OK that makes a LOT more sense! LOL! I was like...."wtf is this guy talking about?"


----------



## mjgonegm

lol i was on the run that morning

we learned that the hard way, big boat batterys and old starters on brettas dont MIX


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mjgonegm said:


> I meant the starter, let’s say (God forbid) you start blowing fuses, by putting a fuse where you currently have the key, it would aid in problem solving.
> 
> Because you have the battery , alt., starter in a closed loop. And the rest of you physical electrical system separate (Good idea BTW) if you have surge/ground out between your charging system and your car's power system (where the key is) that fuse (if changed to a fuse) would blow.
> 
> Remember just because a fuse blows does not mean something does not get damaged. Fuses @ (2-7$) a piece is super cheap insurance!
> 
> as far as the amp i thought you switched up ? might have been another log


LoL, one key word started all this mess.. 

I see what you are saying now... 

Again, the bridge I made is roughly the same size as the trace in the ANL fuse... I know the metal composition isn't the same and all, but if it pulls THAT much current something is likely wrong... Only time will tell if there is a problem, as soon as I have my alarm done, I will start the car and test it all out... Fire extinguisher in hand.. lol..


----------



## DaveRulz

It's pretty easy to find a piece of copper or brass that would work at a hardware store too if you just want a little piece of mind that it's not a piece of scrap metal in there. The hardware store near me (real hardware store, not HD or lowes) has a little metal station with copper and brass in all different sizes and thinckensses. 

Or use a fuse, that actually makes great sense. Either way, I don't think you're going to have a problem.


----------



## mjgonegm

We will see *fingers crossed


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Got my other fuse/distribution block yesterday... Blue Sea Systems.. 










This is a sweet set-up... 12 fused gangs.. 12 ground gangs.. 30A capacity per.. 










This will be fed via 4awg and grounded with 4awg... Everything will be connected to it including my amps... the LP100's even modded are still only fused at 20A.. 

Looks like the only place I can put it is, behind the xBox..


----------



## DaveRulz

If I read correctly, each circuit has a maximum of 30 amps, with the entire block having a maximum of 100 amps right? Just don't want to see you trying to run twelve 30 amp circuits off of it.


----------



## mjgonegm

where and price ?? That could replace some factory sytems !

I take it your taking power & ground from the battery in the trunk ?

if you need speaker wire, PE is having a sell on 14g wire it has outer sheathing too ! 31 + shipping


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

DaveRulz said:


> If I read correctly, each circuit has a maximum of 30 amps, with the entire block having a maximum of 100 amps right? Just don't want to see you trying to run twelve 30 amp circuits off of it.


30 each and 125 max (hopefully nobody would load it up with 12 30A circuits.. 



> where and price ?? That could replace some factory sytems !
> 
> I take it your taking power & ground from the battery in the trunk ?
> 
> if you need speaker wire, PE is having a sell on 14g wire it has outer sheathing too ! 31 + shipping


Please allow me.. Let me google that for you

Yeah, both batts are in the trunk.. 

Thanks on the heads up on the speaker wire..!!


----------



## mjgonegm

wow you did not have to treat me like that lol and np for a 100ft to i had to jump on that.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mjgonegm said:


> wow you did not have to treat me like that lol and np for a 100ft to i had to jump on that.


That was good thought, you have to admit that... lol.. 

LoL, think about it for a second, homie... In this day and age, if you see a name and you can't Google it, well, you deserve it... lol.. right?? lol...


----------



## CA4944

This is a little after-the-fact, but I would really like that photo studio. Is it specifically for shooting cars?

Charlie.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Charlie,

The owner also owns a large fabrication business, they make sports training equipment and they also make pro-staging equipment.. They've made stages for some really big concerts and events over the years.. They've shoot a few pro athletes with the equipment and whatnot as well...

So, much of the studio is used for that, but they do have a whole host of things that get shot, i'm sure...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Started the car yesterday.... ZERO issues... well, a vacuum leak, but nothing fried, melted, exploded or otherwise did anything.. lol..


----------



## mjgonegm

Yay !!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks,

Yeah, I wasn't expecting much... 1" long piece of metal taking from 50-200A (don't know what the starter pulls) for 3 sec, no biggee.. lol..


----------



## labcoat22

The only reason to keep an eye on it is for pitting if the connections get loose. The slightly higher conductivity or copper or brass might help here, but I cant swear on that. Copper being softer might give you better bite depending on how the connections works. bla bla bla keep an eye on it if there is not a problem then there is not a problem.

R-


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Noted, done and done... 

Thanks..!! 

Cheers..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

UPDATE:

Spring is here, i've been so busy around the yard/garden/parents that i've hardly had time to work on the car... 

I've been dragging my feet, waiting for my brother to finish the alarm install, which should be today, to have that and him out of the way... Then I can really get down to business.. I've let him take his time and do a great job with everything... The alarm install he always wanted to do, but never had the time.. !

In the meantime, I installed some "other" horns...:rockon::rockon::rockon:















































I feel sorry for the soccer mom, on the cell, with the kids screaming in the back, should she get the wrong idea about pulling out... lol...


----------



## JayinMI

No, no, no. You drive a subaru, you need Hella Horns....you know, the orangeish ones.  Just check out anyone's mod list on NASIOC. :laugh:

Jay


----------



## chad

Do they play Dixie?


----------



## mjgonegm

whats that blus **** ??? Silcone ?


----------



## mjgonegm

LET ME Get that pencil


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

JayinMI said:


> No, no, no. You drive a subaru, you need Hella Horns....you know, the orangeish ones.  Just check out anyone's mod list on NASIOC. :laugh:
> 
> Jay



Don't get me started on the NASIOC mentality... I got both of these sets for what I would have payed for ONE set of Hellas... screw that.. lol.. 



> Do they play Dixie?


Naw, just really freakin loud.. 3 tones, really cut through road noise.. 



> whats that blus **** ??? Silcone ?


Yep, I decided to seal them up, because they are in direct line to get water on them, so I filled anything that could well up water with blue RTV... Once the intercooler and grill and all are back on, you won't see the compressors at all... 



> LET ME Get that pencil


Are you seeing my scribe, thinking it's a pencil?


----------



## saintb

do you ever have time to drive/enjoy this whip?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I haven't yet this year, but I put the install on hold last summer to do meets and such.. I got to get it done now.. ... .. .. I hope... getting laid-off hasn't helped..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Got some work done today... I've been getting plenty of things done, just not really install related.... I've been trying to wait for my brother to finish my alarm install, which has taken him a month of 1 day a week work.. (bout 4 total) 

I've decided to hold off on installing the IDQ8's in the doors... spring is here and shows and meets are in full swing.. I dragged it out too long... so now... 

PRS mids and likely MOMO tweeters for now... 










As part if my non-audio install things i've been doing... Some Sparco pedals... 










I replaced all of my old, burnt looking, catch can hose, with fresh, and I found this bracket on the drivers side of the intake... ? It's got a short section of hardpipe and leads to the breather outlet in the valve covers anyway? Wasn't holding anything, but that one tube... 

So that ***** came out..!! I actually LOST about 5lbs... I've been ADDING so much weight, it's nice to remove a little... lol... I almost made up for the weight of the horns..lol.. 










I plumbed right to the breather outlet with all of the existing plumbing, I just added a 5" section..lol.. .


----------



## labcoat22

No horns... on the inside. 

So were are you going to put the tweets?

R-


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

labcoat22 said:


> No horns... on the inside.
> 
> So were are you going to put the tweets?
> 
> R-



Most likely high on the kick panel...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

The horns are coming.... just not till fall/winter...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Updates:

LLP is in.... 



























Kick panel treatment.. 









Memeory foam is in, it's ~2" thick...... (yeah, overkill and pointless, I know...lol)










Three layers in the rear side panels.. 









Dash is stuffed... (701 going in the center, where the old guage pack used to reside.. )









looking up at the steering column.. I spent about 2hrs, unplugging and/or cutting wires and moving them above the column...









Doors completely sealed and midbass install finished.. (IDQ8's coming in the fall)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Extended door pins in, Peel-n-seal from years ago..



















IB sub baffle, finally cut, shaped and ready to be glued up... 


















I sure hope the mistakes don't show up when it's covered... 









Carpet and kicks finally in, with temporary tweeters (Polk MOMO's)..


----------



## 8675309

lookin good


----------



## chad

Sweet jesus, I think It's actually gonna happen!

Aaron has now beat me in time taken to finish an install.... wait... who's ever finished?


----------



## evli one

great work!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

chad said:


> Sweet jesus, I think It's actually gonna happen!
> 
> Aaron has now beat me in time taken to finish an install.... wait... who's ever finished?


No truer words right there.... This things gonna be the death of me... If I ever finish it.. lol.. (and to think in like 2-3mo, i'm gonna tear the front apart and start on the IDQ8's and the horns.. DOH)

Thanks guys.. !


----------



## mjgonegm

Now put foam between the door and the door skin!! Looking good, Are you putting shag on the floor?

And whats up with you trying to kill you passenger  are you trying to do a hide a system now?


----------



## syd-monster

Dang!! THis has come some way... effort up and under that dash!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mjgonegm said:


> Now put foam between the door and the door skin!! Looking good, Are you putting shag on the floor?
> 
> And whats up with you trying to kill you passenger  are you trying to do a hide a system now?



Trying to kill a passenger? you mean the airbag? It's there, but the system is ****ED... not by me, but by the TOOL I got the car from... It was SO low at one point, the tires burnt through the sensor wires in the TOP of the front fender wells..!!! so neither of the sensors do anything... I'm seriously thinking about selling it and getting a CF "plug" to fill it... that or just fill it out with foam, so the passenger has something to lay their head on lol.. 

I never said the car was "safe".... lol... In fact, I had to take hte front half of the cage out, because that scared me worse, thinking of someone splitting the wig on the bars, 2-4" from the passengers head...!! My drivers seart (A Recaro) sits far lower than the stock seats do... when I get the chance (money) I plan on putting a pair of proper racing seats and 4pts in for both sides.. 

I'ge got 2 sheets of SS Rattle Pad to go between the cards and the door..!!



> Dang!! THis has come some way... effort up and under that dash!


Thank you, I actually dislocated some ribs in my breast bone a bit, laying there across the seat beam... lol... for hours....lol..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Fans installed in amp rack...


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Lovin this build. Wish we got the 2 door WRX's here in NZ!


----------



## mjgonegm

Are you going tp plexi over the amp rack?


----------



## Yoursogansta

Great work! I've done similar dash stuffing and all high pitch noises form the engine were attenuated a lot. The low frequency engine noises were almost unaffected however. The effect is that you have a light nausea in the car when you rev the motor.


----------



## vladi627

that looks promising. Looking forward to seeing it complete


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

sinister-kustoms said:


> Lovin this build. Wish we got the 2 door WRX's here in NZ!



You should be able to find GC's in NZ... that haven't made them since 01'... 

Thanks for the props..!!



> Are you going tp plexi over the amp rack?


I am... I haven't decided if I'm going to have full plexi covers, or if i'm going to cut it to within 1/8" of the opening... If I cut it, it will protrude enough to stop my covers from falling in, but still allow it to be open... 
I'll then have the edge polished and the LEDs shining in from the sides.. 



> Great work! I've done similar dash stuffing and all high pitch noises form the engine were attenuated a lot. The low frequency engine noises were almost unaffected however. The effect is that you have a light nausea in the car when you rev the motor.


Really, interesting.. I'll see how it goes.. lol.. 

Thanks..!!



> that looks promising. Looking forward to seeing it complete


Thank you..... you and me both, you and me both... !!


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You should be able to find GC's in NZ... that haven't made them since 01'...
> 
> Thanks for the props..!!


No problem! Ye we get the GC 4 door sedans and 4 door wagons but not the coupes. It's a shame, coz they're badass!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I am glad you like... It's a passion... 

MORE UPDATES.... 










Went gunmetal gray... (Duplicolor Graphite wheel paint)


----------



## mjgonegm

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I am glad you like... It's a passion...
> 
> MORE UPDATES....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went gunmetal gray... (Duplicolor Graphite wheel paint)
> 
> []http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v108/sublimewind/subaru%20install/DSC05512.jpg[/]
> 
> []http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v108/sublimewind/subaru%20install/DSC05514.jpg[/]
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v108/sublimewind/subaru%20install/DSC05516.jpg
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v108/sublimewind/subaru install/DSC05518.jpg[/]




Whats with the fugly paint? or is it just not taking pictures good?
I love your ports though!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mjgonegm said:


> Whats with the fugly paint? or is it just not taking pictures good?
> I love your ports though!!



The paint is a metallic, hard to capture with the camera... it's a graphite metallic, with some bronze flakes and silver flakes thrown in... 

I was thinking red, but it's all going to get covered in a CF like cloth.. the graphite will play right into it.. and still reflect some light... 

Thanks..!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I have some paint to fix, as i'm sure you can see... once I file away the bubbles, it will fill easily enough though.. 






































The threaded inserts (forgot the name, lol) will be used to hold the baffle to the car... Everything is already lined up and drilled.. I located everything to a common point, so it all lines up great.. 

I'm also going to have some steel cut to reinforce the bolt bases.. More to come with the baffle... stay tuned.. lol..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I have to say, in retrospect, the section of plywood I used for the baffle was CRAP... I which I hadn't used it now, but I was in a pinch.. I hope it holds up... It's also why I covered the ends of it with glue, in the hopes it keeps it together.. 

Only time will tell, it would be easy enough to reproduce.. the baffle prior to it got the sub holes cut 1/4" to large, I couldn't take the 1/4 of misalignment possibility, is it got re-cut just a few days ago.. .. The old one is shaped and ready to be copied over again should need be... lol..


----------



## gijoe

Looks good Aaron, you are really making me want to redo my baffle, but that's a **** ton of work, and my amp rack will have to get redone too. Maybe this winter.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

It's just work mang... Thinks of if it where a box, you'd still have to build a box.. lol


----------



## gijoe

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> It's just work mang... Thinks of if it where a box, you'd still have to build a box.. lol


But I have to rip out the old one to use as a template. If there was a way I could leave my current set in tact and just work on a new baffle and rack without ripping everything apart, I'd be down for that.


----------



## ihartred

I've seen a lot of clamps before, but I've never seen those :cwm13:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Those are "cheap ass" wood workers clamps...


----------



## boosted1

hi all im new here but have to admit this is the first time i have ever seen those used as clamps im gonna have to give that a try great idea when running out of hands!


----------



## mjgonegm

Less chit-chat more PICS!!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Control port extension project...



















Controller ports run from the front face of the box, the 2 empty white connectors on the small vertical board.. 










2 controller ports will be extended, and used as the proprietary xBox ports.. 2 of them are being converted to USB xbox controller ports ARE USB..










2 USB ports will be in the upper front section of the center console cubby... I should be able to plug in an external HDD and go... 










My holes look like a rabid beaver got hold of the part, but it won't be seen much from the angle it's at...


----------



## Midwestrider

Aaron, nice setup in your RS there! I like the memory foam idea. 
One of these days I'll post a few shots of my WRX.


----------



## syd-monster

Cool progress Aaron, nice work. I like the silver. Also the power distorbutor block, is that a Stinger part and what sort of fuses does it take?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Midwestrider said:


> Aaron, nice setup in your RS there! I like the memory foam idea.
> One of these days I'll post a few shots of my WRX.


Thank you Sir..!!



> Cool progress Aaron, nice work. I like the silver. Also the power distorbutor block, is that a Stinger part and what sort of fuses does it take?


It's using Stinger terminals, but it is a Blue Sea Systems block... 

It's a 12 circuit unit, uses simple (normal) blade fuses, each circuit is rated at 30A though the block is only rated for 125A... 

It's going to power everything..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Finished the Xb extension cables... 










USB installed in center console.. 










reinforced the bottom of the console with some CF plate.. 










Decided to go a different direction with the amp racks... I filled all the inside corners...


----------



## baggedbirds

I like the filled corners much better. The glue bumps make it look hurried.


----------



## Kenny_Cox

heyyyy Aaron it's looking good!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

baggedbirds said:


> I like the filled corners much better. The glue bumps make it look hurried.



Thanks, the bumps weren't from the glue though, they came from putting paint on to quickly... lol... 

If they were simple glue bumps I would have had them out in short order... 

I like the filled look better...


----------



## Notloudenuf

Its amazing how tiny those LP amps looked compared to comparable amps of today.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Why, thank you, Sir.. !


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Sub baffle nearing completion... 










With the space I "thought" I didn't have, it looks like I can fit a pair of AE IB15's... which you may see here real soon... 










mounting..


----------



## alachua

Looking good! I meant to call AE today to see where my subs are, they were supposed to be here last friday, and don't appear to have shipped yet.

I'm not sure if the GC body is the same as the GD, but if they share the trait where the shock tower is open to both the trunk, and behind the seat, how did you go about sealing that?

-Cliff


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Kenny_Cox said:


> heyyyy Aaron it's looking good!


Ken, don't know how I missed your comment, but thanks!!! 


How are things doing with you?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

alachua said:


> Looking good! I meant to call AE today to see where my subs are, they were supposed to be here last friday, and don't appear to have shipped yet.
> 
> I'm not sure if the GC body is the same as the GD, but if they share the trait where the shock tower is open to both the trunk, and behind the seat, how did you go about sealing that?
> 
> -Cliff



My shock towers are open to the cabin, I'm guessing opposite of your set-up.. 

Looking towards the trunk from the cabin...


----------



## Nathan P

Looking pretty awesome man! Lots of good quality work going in here.

Was wondering if you could tell me, how much space is in the doors for drivers? I'm building a budget system for my 99 L wagon and want to get as big a driver in the doors as I can without modification at this point. I am willing to build up baffles etc. for them. 

Nathan


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks...!!

AFA room, NOT MUCH... The Pio 720PRS driver is 6.75 and 2 5/8" mounting depth... 

Getting them to fit, I used a KartBoy spacer (subaru specific) and a modified factory speacer, I also moved the window tracks back 1/8" by un-bolting, adding in 2 washers between the track and the door and bolting back up.. 

If you want to build door panels, you can do just about whatever you like... I'm doing IDQ8's this winter if all goes well...


----------



## Kenny_Cox

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Ken, don't know how I missed your comment, but thanks!!!
> 
> 
> How are things doing with you?


Things are as ****ty as ever but I try to keep on keeping on. Having some issues with my setup right now, don't know where I'll end up but time will tell haha:mean:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Kenny_Cox said:


> Things are as ****ty as ever but I try to keep on keeping on. Having some issues with my setup right now, don't know where I'll end up but time will tell haha:mean:



That sucks to hear brother... really does... I'm considering moving to Memphis to get out of the Mi economy.. I've been laid off since April


----------



## Kenny_Cox

i've been laid off for about a year now. I am just waiting to hear whether my G/F gets accepted to UVA graduate school, pending that happens I'll be moving to VA by the end of the year.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Kenny_Cox said:


> i've been laid off for about a year now. I am just waiting to hear whether my G/F gets accepted to UVA graduate school, pending that happens I'll be moving to VA by the end of the year.


Nice, good luck...!!!


----------



## jayhawkblk

Kenny_Cox said:


> i've been laid off for about a year now. I am just waiting to hear whether my G/F gets accepted to UVA graduate school, pending that happens I'll be moving to VA by the end of the year.


charlottesville better look out Kenny will be on the loose. LOL I am a VA boy.

OP- I love how the install is coming along. Question though is that shag on the headliner?


----------



## GEE

Hello
How will works the subs in this position, i mean between the baffle and the back seat ?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I'm not sure I understand the question Sir... I'm sure that's due to a language barrier? I see you are from France.. 

The subs themselves will not have a seat in front of them... My car is a coupe and I have a roll cage, so no back seat at all.. If that is the question... 

Thanks for the interest..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

jayhawkblk said:


> charlottesville better look out Kenny will be on the loose. LOL I am a VA boy.
> 
> OP- I love how the install is coming along. Question though is that shag on the headliner?



Most call it "shag" but it's SUPER lightweight... you almost don't feel it when you rub your had over it... 

Think of the softest, long hair, dog, you've ever petted, then multiply by 10... lol..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Been workin some more... 

Rear deck, I need to seal and strengthen the read deck area, so this is 1/2" carpet padding soaked with FG resin.. I didn't need all the details of the rear deck, just the 2 humps on the ends.. 



















Got a little hot, so I needed to hold things down a bit... 



















After 72oz of resin I need more yet still... lol... I'm trying for a hard top, with a soft underbelly.. lol.. It soaks it up so fast though...


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


>


Fiend for life! 

What's the idea behind the resined carpet padding?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

sinister-kustoms said:


> Fiend for life!
> 
> What's the idea behind the resined carpet padding?



Ah ha, you caught that... nice..!

The resined carpet padding is for my rear deck... I want/need something really solid to seal the holes and stiffen the area.. 

The padding allows me to easily form the shape, which just needs to be the basic shape, while having a soft underside and a stiff shell... 

It may still get some actual glass , but I didn't want to put down 20 layers to build to this height, so the padding makes for a quick build..(thickness)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I started by mounting the deck to some MDF... 










Took a trash can liner and cut it up and sprayed one side with rattle can spray glue... It's not permanent if you do only one side.. molded it onto the deck, then sprayed the padding just the same, molded it on just the same... 










Then went to town... 

20oz got me this far.. lol









Ended up using 88oz for this, and it may need a little more, it soaked it up so fast.. 



First batches came out kinda "hot" so I had to apply some weight in different areas.. it started warping... 










2nd to last layer here... the last 16oz went on and pooled, so I got a nice shell...


----------



## Complacent_One

Polyester Resin fumes....ummmm, so good for the appetite. 

Looking good. I had be plans for my 02 WRX wagon...but, hmmm...sniff sniff..
she is gone.


----------



## sinister-kustoms

Yea man, big Misfits fan here!
It might be a little late now, but a layer of mat followed by some foam (expanding foam or the blocks used for flower arranging, etc.) carved to shape followed by another layer of glass is another way to do it.
It would probably take a little longer with shaping the foam, but you would have saved a ton of resin!
Also check out this http://www.shopmaninc.com/pdf/MEKPDirections.pdf for mixing your resin.
Not dissing your work or anything, just some helpful advice that can make life easier.
Now DO WORK SON!


----------



## mjgonegm

You for got to sniff the fumes yo


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

sinister-kustoms said:


> Yea man, big Misfits fan here!
> It might be a little late now, but a layer of mat followed by some foam (expanding foam or the blocks used for flower arranging, etc.) carved to shape followed by another layer of glass is another way to do it.
> It would probably take a little longer with shaping the foam, but you would have saved a ton of resin!
> Also check out this http://www.shopmaninc.com/pdf/MEKPDirections.pdf for mixing your resin.
> Not dissing your work or anything, just some helpful advice that can make life easier.
> Now DO WORK SON!



Thank brotha..!!! Will keep all of that filed away for later use..!!

40 eyes

AFA the resin getting mixed hot, I followed USC's directions of 10 drops per OZ, or 5ml per 10oz and it just came out hot.. backed off .5ml for the subsequent batches and it seemed to be to little... lol.. 

I've got the part sitting outside, waiting to get some sun, to finish it up hopefully.. 

It's only been 10+yrs since I last did any resin work..!! LOL... 



> Polyester Resin fumes....ummmm, so good for the appetite.
> 
> Looking good. I had be plans for my 02 WRX wagon...but, hmmm...sniff sniff..
> she is gone.


Yeah, I was in/out of the garage a lot yesterday... 

awe, what happened? some asshat wreck it for you? 



> You for got to sniff the fumes yo


No forgot, sniffed plenty... lol...


----------



## Complacent_One

Yeah....I would be the asshat. A little Smart won the battle. Go Figure!!!

Lot of work too...STI Drivetrain, new wheels, susp...Sedan Front End!!

Argggh! have to stop now.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Complacent_One said:


> Yeah....I would be the asshat. A little Smart won the battle. Go Figure!!!
> 
> Lot of work too...STI Drivetrain, new wheels, susp...Sedan Front End!!
> 
> Argggh! have to stop now.



A SMART got the best of your SUBIE.... oh the travesty.. ..


----------



## GEE

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I'm not sure I understand the question Sir... I'm sure that's due to a language barrier? I see you are from France..
> 
> The subs themselves will not have a seat in front of them... My car is a coupe and I have a roll cage, so no back seat at all.. If that is the question...
> 
> Thanks for the interest..


THAT was the question ! Double 15" will be awesome in the cabin. My BMW E46 sedan make me sick about the rear seats


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ahh, ok... cool... I did get it, I think.... 

I don't know the E46, is there an issue with the rear seat???


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Did a little work today... DEAD tired from seeing GWAR last night...!!!! 

I took my side grinder, with a 36 grit flapper wheel and knocked down all of the high stuff (forgot to take a pic) and started laying on the filler... 










I don't need a perfect surface, because of what i'm going to cover it with, but, I still have a few more applications of filler yet to go... 

I also got another care package in the mail...!!!!











Preatty much every hard surface I cen cover is going to get covered in Overkill... quell the hard surface reflections, boooyyyyy....lol..


----------



## Kenny_Cox

looking good Aaron, we'll have to go to a meet sometime when we both have music playing. I think Michigan does that kind of thing haha


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks brudder..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Did a little trim wrap today...


----------



## GEE

Nice ! Put some gelcoat


----------



## Complacent_One

The carbon fiber wrap looks so good...just like the real thing!!

By the way, stay away from the Smarts!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

GEE said:


> Nice ! Put some gelcoat



I like the dry carbon look...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Complacent_One said:


> The carbon fiber wrap looks so good...just like the real thing!!
> 
> By the way, stay away from the Smarts!!


Sad it succumbed to a smart... lol


Thanks.!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## req

so did you ever finish?

i have almost the same setup as you;

CD2 minihorns
IDQ8d4 (ib door pods being built)
IDQ15d2v2 (ib)
alpine dva-9861 (optical out)
alpine rux-c701
alpine pxa-h701
memphis 16-mch1300 belle 
memphis mca-300
volkswagen gti 1.8t

are those linear power amps powerful enough?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Still workin on it man... 


So you are the guy running the IDQ15's IB in a hatch... I just say your Youtube demo video last night maybe...!! I didn't know you where running the horns and 8's though... nice...!!!

So how is IB in a hatch workin out for you? I always wondered that... I mean I've seen the pics of your build, but never the video, so I've know about it for a while..


----------



## req

yep i am lol!

it works out really well, its not 100% sealed up, prolly somewhere in the 95% range, but it is sufficient. i posted that youtube video a LONG time ago lol. i got the IDQ8s not too long ago, and im rebuilding my door pods over the next week or so. 

so you gotta finish your door pods so we can compare and contrast.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Haha, yeah no kidding... I'm hoping I AM able to even get started on my door panels... Unemployment is dragging everything to a halt/crawl.. 

Any jobs in the VAB area? lol... Technical background with semiconductor and R&D, mixed in ... lol..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

So, i'm sorry to say, the install is on hold for a few weeks... 

I haven't driven the car all summer..... So I put it back together and will be doing a few meets and cruses with it the next week or 3... I'll still be having install things happening too... I will get my MDF laser cut here soon... 

I was supposed to be at a car show today, but the threat of rain and a problem with the window module in my car, I wasn't able to roll up my windows... 

I decided to do a mini-photoshoot instead... local'ish spots... It was like this all day... one minute sun, the next sprinkle... IT finally rained enough for me to call it quits..


----------



## JayinMI

Worked out that you didn't stop out on Saturday, I was busy enough I wouldn't have been able to chat. Hopefully you get the system done before you move to another state so I can hear it someday...

Jay


----------



## pnn23

nice rims, OP. TE-37's?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

JayinMI said:


> Worked out that you didn't stop out on Saturday, I was busy enough I wouldn't have been able to chat. Hopefully you get the system done before you move to another state so I can hear it someday...
> 
> Jay


I'm sorry, it's this saturday i'd be comeing through and it will be way early for you to be at work i'd say.. ~8-9ish i'd be coming through..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

pnn23 said:


> nice rims, OP. TE-37's?



Yes Sir.. thanks..!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Sorry everyone, with me being unemployed for the past 1.5yrs, things have come to a stop...


----------



## JayinMI

Use your Obama money. 

Jay


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yeah... right... Obama money?


----------



## Irishdrunk

Necro because this thread is awesome


----------



## sqshoestring

Lol, did you see Detroit lost 25% (!) of their population in the last decade? Holy *, that means about a quarter million people left there since I worked there. Well it has to turn around some day not like it can get much worse. Lol, so don't get depressed. Maybe you need to move over to Holland, lot of stuff going on there, nice beach on the big lake too. I think that was highest growth county in MI.


----------



## HondAudio

Can we please not let this thread [and, by all means, the forum at large] devolve into a misinformed political argument? kthx


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Irishdrunk said:


> Necro because this thread is awesome


Thank you Sir... 

It's about to be rekindled.. 

Recent pick-ups... 

The Linear Powers are out for a simpler, but far more bonerific replacement.. 



















Then there are these lil'badlads... 



















Most of the install is changing... all that work on those amp boxes..


----------



## req

there are jobs all over for technical stuff, i cant believe you have been unemployed for so lon aaron!

look into government contracted stuff like raytheon, northrup grunman, lochkeed martin, ect.

as far as out here? its only military stuff man. there are some semiconductor jobs out in texas, there are some hiring firms like orion international and corperate grey. personally i want to get an overseas contracting job for the military as a civilian. go overseas to work on a radar station somewhere in german or something. that would be awesome, and it would pay well. if you have the balls, you could go to iraq or afginastan as a contracted civilian doing something and make 100k for a year over there.

just a thought.


----------



## sqshoestring

HondAudio said:


> Can we please not let this thread [and, by all means, the forum at large] devolve into a misinformed political argument? kthx


I realize people in other places are not familiar with MI, but its an economic story not necessarily a political one. Economy has been weak here since 2001, huge empty plants litter this state with jobs that went to China and Mexico, headlines like "22 seekers for every ONE job opening" and highest unemployment in the country (or #2) for year after year have been the norm here. You might be lucky to get a $9/hour job at a temp service and make less than your unemployment then pay daycare/gas/etc., and have no insurance. Its just _that bad_ here. Things are slowly getting a little better so we will see.

The drop in population and the unions dying are results of a larger problem. And when unions die that means the rest of us already lost; companies have cut pay and benefits, people lose jobs for any/no reason so people are scared. That is what happens with no worker demand year after year, most of us get crapped on.

I hate to write this, but lost count of the times people on the net have said "just get a job" when fact is there are no jobs here. At least we can see some light at the end of the tunnel now. And that is not counting all the people working part time, companies even towns that went to four day work weeks and/or reduced hours to keep people working...but they make less money.


----------



## HondAudio

sqshoestring said:


> I realize people in other places are not familiar with MI, but its an economic story not necessarily a political one. Economy has been weak here since 2001, huge empty plants litter this state with jobs that went to China and Mexico, headlines like "22 seekers for every ONE job opening" and highest unemployment in the country (or #2) for year after year have been the norm here. You might be lucky to get a $9/hour job at a temp service and make less than your unemployment then pay daycare/gas/etc., and have no insurance. Its just _that bad_ here. Things are slowly getting a little better so we will see.
> 
> The drop in population and the unions dying are results of a larger problem. And when unions die that means the rest of us already lost; companies have cut pay and benefits, people lose jobs for any/no reason so people are scared. That is what happens with no worker demand year after year, most of us get crapped on.
> 
> I hate to write this, but lost count of the times people on the net have said "just get a job" when fact is there are no jobs here. At least we can see some light at the end of the tunnel now. And that is not counting all the people working part time, companies even towns that went to four day work weeks and/or reduced hours to keep people working...but they make less money.


I know the situation is bad in Michigan. I used to live there, but not since 1997. I was referring to somebody making a comment about Obama. It's not his fault, and it's not W's fault either. Our national economic problems can be traced way, wayyy back farther than either of them - to when we lost all of our manufacturing industries to other countries. Autos, televisions, steel... everything.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

req said:


> there are jobs all over for technical stuff, i cant believe you have been unemployed for so lon aaron!
> 
> look into government contracted stuff like raytheon, northrup grunman, lochkeed martin, ect.
> 
> as far as out here? its only military stuff man. there are some semiconductor jobs out in texas, there are some hiring firms like orion international and corperate grey. personally i want to get an overseas contracting job for the military as a civilian. go overseas to work on a radar station somewhere in german or something. that would be awesome, and it would pay well. if you have the balls, you could go to iraq or afginastan as a contracted civilian doing something and make 100k for a year over there.
> 
> just a thought.



Dads on his way out, mom can't possibly take care of the farm on her own, big brothers a raging alcoholic, little brother doesn't do ****... I'm stuck... 

Picking up an moving isn't an option at this point... 



> I realize people in other places are not familiar with MI, but its an economic story not necessarily a political one. Economy has been weak here since 2001, huge empty plants litter this state with jobs that went to China and Mexico, headlines like "22 seekers for every ONE job opening" and highest unemployment in the country (or #2) for year after year have been the norm here. You might be lucky to get a $9/hour job at a temp service and make less than your unemployment then pay daycare/gas/etc., and have no insurance. Its just _that bad_ here. Things are slowly getting a little better so we will see.
> 
> The drop in population and the unions dying are results of a larger problem. And when unions die that means the rest of us already lost; companies have cut pay and benefits, people lose jobs for any/no reason so people are scared. That is what happens with no worker demand year after year, most of us get crapped on.
> 
> I hate to write this, but lost count of the times people on the net have said "just get a job" when fact is there are no jobs here. At least we can see some light at the end of the tunnel now. And that is not counting all the people working part time, companies even towns that went to four day work weeks and/or reduced hours to keep people working...but they make less money.


Thank you, my unemployment just ran out after 2yrs.. I'm hopeful, but not very... 

Maybe it's time to fall back on Medical Marijuana? It's about the only hope this state HAS..


----------



## JayinMI

Good god, if I have to hear one more commercial for someone offering services to get certified to grow, or anonymous services that get you certified to use medical marijuana, I'm going to start a grassroots movement to repeal the law...SOOOO sick of hearing about it...and from what I've seen, the people using it most are just potheads I know that found some loophole.

But, unfortunately, it IS the one industry in Michigan that IS growing (no pun intended)

Jay


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Well, I personally have a 25yr chiropractic history.. 

I qualify for Cronic Pain... 

Not the point.. 

I hope to finish this up soon.. I'm terrible at "finishing" though.. construction, no problem, finish work.. meh..


----------



## JayinMI

I wonder if that's where the nickname "The Chronic" came from. 
I'm not saying it's not legit for some people, but it seems like alot of people are using it who aren't.

Anyway, looking forward to updates on your build.

Jay


----------



## sqshoestring

I tried to make a family business go for like 5yr, worked there longer than that, just could not do it. That was a setback but the market was changing. But I have other family that retired multi millionaire from farming and no animals either. Guy is a walking farming library, he just laughs at the stuff other farmers near him do. Guy had 10" wells in near all his fields, top yields, etc. Had a couple of those 300HP JD tractors with that huge 36' or whatever rig behind them that he did most stuff with.

Yeah I love how they outlaw smoking then half legalize pot (???), then on the news one day they are asking if fat people should get paid to workout. I'm thinking wtf fat people are more expensive, start charging them like smokers, but of course that is not legal go figure. I voted for medical pot but they swore up and down it would be medical only and not a free for all like Cali. Now we have to listen to the press bang on Snyder trying to fix this dump, the press that never said a word while the state died under Jennifer. And they wonder why everyone is leaving MI, Detroit in particular. Ah well, hope is the game. They say employment is climbing, they don't say how much of that is people falling off of it. It always drops when benefits run out.

Anyway, get your az out there and finish that thing up it will make you feel better! Come on, we're all behind you lol Climbing in/out of the car is good stretching on your back will make it feel better too:laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks guys.. The garage is almost done "sweating" lol... Literally, everything's cold and sweating in the warm moist air.. lol.. 

I've almost got the space cleaned up... 

Working on getting the transmission around right now... I blew the last one leaving a car show last fall.. 










Nom Nom Nom (brass)









Started cleaning the new trans up for paint (it's rebuilt with an RA spec gear set, and 20g center diff)









after


----------



## sqshoestring

Ouch, the new one looks much better. Yeah my garage sweating like crazy here. You don't have a trans for a DSM handy do you....lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

DSM... what's that... ???

:laugh:

oke:


----------



## pablowest

Great job of that WRX installation. I hope to see more updates about it. Good luck.


----------



## Chaos

That Continuum amp looks supah clean! Very nice


----------



## sqshoestring

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> DSM... what's that... ???
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> oke:


:laugh: At least my case is all in one piece yet

GDF Asian cars anywaylol Why can't the 'tards at a US co make a turbo AWD.....

Oh thats right, they finally made a huge expensive auto trans one called the SHO.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

pablowest said:


> Great job of that WRX installation. I hope to see more updates about it. Good luck.


Thank you Sir, I hope to provide those updates.. :laugh:



> That Continuum amp looks supah clean! Very nice


Thank you, I've been waiting on one since they came out in '95... 

I got a chance to do a full blown install with on back in the day and it was simply breathtaking.. so much power, for so little power... :laugh:


No real audio updates, but I did more to the drive-line.. 

More acid cleaning, pre-prime.. 









The Monolith...:laugh:









Rear diff got some love..












This is where things take a HARD left turn... Beware...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Cherry Blossom Red is a well known and long standing Subaru STi color....


----------



## JayinMI

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Cherry Blossom Red is a well known and long standing Subaru STi color....


Yeah, but that doesn't explain the PINK driveline.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

JayinMI said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't explain the PINK driveline.


It's all pink on the inside


----------



## audioholicz

Love the RS! Just picked up one myself. Ill be sending you a PM for some ideas on speakers and ideas for mine if that is alright? you on the rs25 forums?


----------



## sqshoestring

Just put a Breast Cancer Awareness sticker on the back and you will be good with the guys, lol. Not sure about the color personally, but its going to look cool with a painted DT like that.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

sqshoestring said:


> Just put a Breast Cancer Awareness sticker on the back and you will be good with the guys, lol. Not sure about the color personally, but its going to look cool with a painted DT like that.



Oh man, I'm not sure bout the color either... lol.. :laugh:



> Love the RS! Just picked up one myself. Ill be sending you a PM for some ideas on speakers and ideas for mine if that is alright? you on the rs25 forums?


Sure, I'm all over the place..


----------



## chad

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thanks guys.. The garage is almost done "sweating" lol... Literally, everything's cold and sweating in the warm moist air.. lol..


Man, when you find away around sweaty concrete you let me know. I HATE this time of year. But FYI what works for me at times in a pinch is to toss a kero heater in the middle and run a fan in a corner or two pointing up to circulate the air. Then warm that air up to dry it. the Kero makes such a dry heat that I find I can get a dry floor for some time by just sucking the moisture out of it..... But it sure is a PITA to do.


----------



## sqshoestring

Same here I kick the furnace on and have a little fan on the ceiling aimed at floor I run. What can help is keep water and snow out during the winter and keep it dry inside. I even open the doors under freezing temps sometimes to get the moisture out. Try not to open it on rainy/moist days until nice weather but at 80+F I could not resist lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yeah, it's just gotta heat up some more, no biggee really, I have cleaning of the space and a whole grip of other things to install.. lol. (not to mention the system to finish)


----------



## sqshoestring

Ah ha! I see where all your money went now.

It cooled off my garage is dry now, floor too. Around 60 here. I got some more parts for my other project, its got wheels but not a car. I really need to decide on midbass for my car and get on that, its going to be an ugly install too.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

transmission cross member.. 










with shifter fork..


----------



## JayinMI

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> transmission cross member..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with shifter fork..


You gonna paint the dirty gray part? 

Jay


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

If someone gets under the car THAT far to see it, AND says something... They can Eff the hell off..:laugh:


----------



## ReloadedSS

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> If someone gets under the car THAT far to see it, AND says something... They can Eff the hell off..:laugh:


:laugh:

Looking good, man.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thank you Sir.. 

Soon as the temp comes up a little bit more, I'll be re-starting the system, for now, it's just getting it back on the road..


----------



## MTopper

how are you enjoying the flash snow storm michigan had?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

It was just that.. a flash.. we got 1/2" maybe it was gone before noon...


----------



## MTopper

i had a good inch or so on my truck this morning but nothing on the road other than water. snow on the grass a little


nice non audio work so far. i enjoy seeing both sides of a build. i love audio but i also like performance and visual


----------



## sqshoestring

Starting to look kinda fancy, lol. We had about 2" its all gone now everything is dry, could be warmer though. So when you going to tell us who's idea the pink was....


----------



## chad

sqshoestring said:


> So when you going to tell us who's idea the pink was....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

chad said:


>



:laugh:

I didn't think you came around anymore brotha... how you been... 



No, I chose the Cherry Blossom Red... it's a classic Subaru STi color... 

A lot of STi parts are CBR, they make struts and springs, trailing arms, sway bars, lat links... My fuel injectors are CBR...!!!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

STi rad cap...










Don't have any pics of the injectors, they are buried under all that pretty good..:laugh:


----------



## sqshoestring

LMAO!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

That goofball could paint like no tomorrow though, like 3 minutes of "a little of this, little over here" brush slappin' and he had a nice painting. Talk about make it look easy, he was majorly screwing with people's minds lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ok, more mod updates, I have to get the car on the road ASAP, THEN I can worry about getting the amp and 3"ers installed.. 

Coolant expansion tank.. The lid is painted form the factory, inside and out.. Over time, it corrodes on the inside and paint flakes off into the coolant.. Bad Mojo.. 

All hardware replaced with stainless.. 










Rear subframe lock bolts.. 









(not fully installed)









Rear diff front carrier bushings









rear diff in place (poly bushings between diff and subframe not seen)









Tumble Generation Valve (TGV) Delete in progress... Subaru actually put a SECOND SET of butterflies in the intake tract on WRX's to improve low RPM "mixing" of fuel???

Let's just say RESTRICTION... 



























Almost complete.. 









And finally some new lateral links, found one of mine bent.. (Heim joint ends)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Haven't updated in a while... STILL haven't gotten the car running, but soon, like today tomorrow soon... !!

Then it's an A-pillar pod for my 101's and an amprack for the Continuum and I'm in tune mode... 

Bushing burn...


















trailing links













































Harnessed and ready for install..









something special.. (those that know this, know this)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

front axles got the treatment... 









transmission IN..









Wish I could afford new bolts.. lol.. 









spent 3hrs under the car cleaning with Acetone.. .









in preparation for this..









entire floorpan, lower firewall, and all 4 wheelwells.. 




































Spent 3-5hrs with my engine harness... anyone that knows a Subaru engine harness knows what I've done here.. lol..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

leftovers..









The man, the myth, the legend... lol...









Fast hands, super 33









Silicone coolant hoses and 160* T-Stat installed..









You guys are the only ones seeing this next part for now... I hope you like...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yes, I have overspray to take care of I know, the flash brings it out.. .lol.. 

I'm hoping to have it running today or tomorrow..


----------



## labcoat22

Aaron you missed your chance to box those taco links.

Look good.

Ryan


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Taco links?


----------



## labcoat22

Rear lateral links some upgrade to 04+ rear links as they are tubular.

Ry-


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Zoinks.. forgot to add a pic... I've got adjustable laterals.. I'm not worried about the trailing link...


----------



## Brian_smith06

Love the pink tranny!!!!

And nice work on the spectrum. I loved installing that in my car!


----------



## labcoat22

Mybad I thought your trailing link was a laterial nice touch painting the bits.

Ry-


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Brian_smith06 said:


> Love the pink tranny!!!!
> 
> And nice work on the spectrum. I loved installing that in my car!


You love pink Trannies.... well, whatever you're into man, that's all you.... :laugh:


Seriously though

You are one of the few.. :laugh: But thank you... I'm taking a chance.. 

Subaru STi stock color is Cherry Blossom Red and I'm spot on with it...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

labcoat22 said:


> Mybad I thought your trailing link was a laterial nice touch painting the bits.
> 
> Ry-



Thanks, and yeah, I forgot to mention, one of the old lat links was bent... hence the new ones.. :laugh:

So yeah, Taco Links.. :laugh:


----------



## Brian_smith06

Oops. Maybe I should have worded that differently lol. Oh well we both got a bit of a laugh out of it

And yeah its a pretty bold move but I like it. I would probably copy you if I had a car worth working on


----------



## JayinMI

Brian_smith06 said:


> Love the pink tranny!!!!
> 
> And nice work on the spectrum. I loved installing that in my car!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

JayinMI said:


>



ROFL... taken... :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

got some time away from the car build to clean the garage and do some audio work... 

So, the 9860 went in... 










I love only using power and RTO





































Tossed the 101's in to see what I had to do.. easy peasy.. 




























Set the CONTINUUM in for pics...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Shouldn't take much to get'er duunn


----------



## trojan fan

what the hell is on the A pillars


----------



## trojan fan

Are thoses bowling trophies I see in the one picture....nice


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

IFO Mi.. last year.. 









Northwoods International Auto Show (largest outdoor autoshow in the country... and run by students)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

trojan fan said:


> what the hell is on the A pillars


1/4" of SS Overkill on the A/B/C pillars and headliner... then this... 











Helps quell hard surface reflections... that and the chicks DIG it.. :laugh:


----------



## chad

that's soooo cheech and chong.


----------



## trojan fan

chad said:


> that's soooo cheech and chong.


x2 on the cheech and chong


It looks like some gorilla fur and you say the chicks like it....nice


----------



## subwoofery

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> 1/4" of SS Overkill on the A/B/C pillars and headliner... then this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helps quell hard surface reflections... that and the chicks DIG it.. :laugh:


Reminds me of "Get him to the greek". After smoking the "Geoffroy", you need to do is "stroke the furry walls"... :laugh: 

Kelvin


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

What does it take to be unique anymore... lol


----------



## Astral

Nice work and a nice car!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks.... 3 steps forward... 5 steps back...


----------



## Salami

Nice job!!! j/k 

How did it happen?

Very weird that clutch looks EXACTLY like my Clutchmasters in my Honda. Would have sworn it was the same clutch except for the color of the pressure plate.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

It actually happened last year... 

I've never dealt with a blown transmission or clutch... Subaru's transmissions are known to pop all the time... I had been having some grinding issues (syncros) 

Well, one day last year, I thought that I had poped the transmission leaving a carshow, I had been having a difficult time getting in and out of gears.. 

Well, it turns out I blew the clutch AND possibly the transmission... I know I opened the trans and found teeth out of syncros.. 









In my ignorance, I didn't even LOOK at the clutch, it was a Spec Stg2 so I didn't think about it.... WELL.... assume something and it does the same thing with the new transmission as it did with the old... 

Yank the trans real quick (like 2hrs on the floor, working around painted parts!!!) then the clutch and parts fall out... yay... 

Lesson learned...


----------



## sqshoestring

My DSM puked a spring just like that, not knowing what clutch is in it but stock looking. I've had a bunch of those fall out I swear they make clutches like crap these days. I put a lot of miles on late 60s-70s cars and never had springs fall out. Blew all the facing off the disk but never had a spring fall out until smaller clutches in newer cars. The DSM the pedal would go down hard because it was stuck in there keeping the clutch locked up engaged. Once in a while you could start it and it would work but next time it didn't. However its still a grand for a trans lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Lightly glazed










nice n fresh


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Played around with the mids a little more... 

Sc40 vs Sc80 pipe caps


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

just getting started man, haven't installed them yet... getting there... I have to get the amp and processor installed yet still too...

I can say the Sc40 and Sc80 cap have the exact same inner volume, it's just thicker.. 

I have to devise a mounting solution.. I can't hardly use the "stock" mounting screw locations because they are right agains the outer rim of the speaker..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Car is RUNNING...!!! I've put about 50mi on her and all seems well, time will tell..


Better DSLR pics of the underhood work...


----------



## labcoat22

Aaron looks good just noticed no AC guess you don't need it in the great white north. have you eve considered doing a reversed manifold?

R-


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

labcoat22 said:


> Aaron looks good just noticed no AC guess you don't need it in the great white north. have you eve considered doing a reversed manifold?
> 
> R-



Thanks man... 

yeah, no AC.. and yes, I have thought about reversing the intake.. in the works, as soon as I can get a Grimmspeed AOS..


----------



## malutki

nice car and system :]


----------



## quietfly

Looking GOOD!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks gents.. !!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

*So folks, this is the update at least SOME of you have been waiting for.... I finally have SOUND...!!!!!*






































The system is in dire need of proper set-up and tuning, which, IMHO is the worst part of it all and the one I suck the worst at.. lol... 

I need to spend some time with an RTA and whatnot... but I have sound..!!!


----------



## JayinMI

labcoat22 said:


> Aaron looks good just noticed no AC guess you don't need it in the great white north.
> R-



Don't you believe it. 

It gets in the mid-upper 90's and gets plenty humid here in Michigan. 
In the summer it's like Florida (without the rain, but we get cool breezes, sometimes.) In winter it just plain sucks.
I would never again have a daily driver w/o air.
If you aren't driving a car all the time, you could get away with it.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> *So folks, this is the update at least SOME of you have been waiting for.... I finally have SOUND...!!!!!*
> 
> 
> The system is in dire need of proper set-up and tuning, which, IMHO is the worst part of it all and the one I suck the worst at.. lol...
> 
> I need to spend some time with an RTA and whatnot... but I have sound..!!!


Yeah, I was right there with you...until I sold my HD900/5. Now it'll be another 2-3 weeks before I put in my Arc order, and then I need to schedule my vacation after I get that stuff so I can redo *my* trunk. 

Tuning is something I need help with too. Usually, my car system is my reference system. One of our reps is a former IASCA winner and (former) Judge, so I'm hoping he'll help me out when the time comes, since he reps Arc (hehehe). 

Usually I just assume that my brain knows what it's doing, and tune till things sound "right" to me....but I'd like to kick it up a notch and possibly compete some.

I have a laptop based RTA of my own, however, I've been having problems with the backlighting on my Macbook, so I might pick up a netbook to run it.
I have a calibrated Mic, a M-Audio Mobile Pre and Fuzzmeasure Pro (Mac), and like 3 RTA programs on the PC partition...I have REW too, but haven't really used it.

Jay


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

So, when you wanna spend a day tuning? 

If all goes right, I'll be at MIS all day on the 16th... but I guarentee it to be too hot to spend ANY time in the car.. lol... Honestly, without doing it at 3am, or an air conditioned shop, I don't know... lol.. 

No AC BLOWS... heat, not cold.. lol...


----------



## trojan fan

The thread that keeps on giving....nice


----------



## JayinMI

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> So, when you wanna spend a day tuning?
> 
> If all goes right, I'll be at MIS all day on the 16th... but I guarentee it to be too hot to spend ANY time in the car.. lol... Honestly, without doing it at 3am, or an air conditioned shop, I don't know... lol..
> 
> No AC BLOWS... heat, not cold.. lol...


I dunno...might have to wait until I take my vacation. And that won't be until after I get my ARC stuff.

Jay


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

trojan fan said:


> The thread that keeps on giving....nice


thank you Sir...!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Ok, call me crazy... 

I think I got burnt back when I bought my IDQ15s, I'm thinking I have a separated voice coil on one.... yay.. 

BUT, with that, the ideas of madness and possibly, SUPERB SQ/SQfuckinL

I'm ordering 4 of these.. 









My friend Sqshoestring convinced me... lol.... not to get 4 OF THEM... no... 

He convinced me that they where solid performers in IB... 

The Barron Grog IS the one that convinced me to get 4....:laugh:

The talk of quelling 2nd order harmonics got me thinking.... 

I've got a show car... I love SQ/SQL... these bitches are *40$ SHIPPED*...EACH... (less than the pair of IDQs that aren't really meant for IB) 




*So I'm doing quad 15's Isobaric IB... !!!!!!!!










*


----------



## optimaprime

i hope the the super blue woofers from back in the day!!!


----------



## optimaprime

very nice car and build !!


----------



## PottersField

Okay maybe I just need to hit the crack a little harder and it'll come to me but isobaric infinite baffle??? 'splain yourself.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

What's to splane... 

using 4 motors, I will need less overall power (I don't have much 400wRMS conservatively off my Continuum) to do a LOT of work... 

It's a show car, caged coupe... Don't really need the back seat... 

Playing a cone out of phase should quell 2nd order harmonics...


----------



## PottersField

Sorry, wasn't trying to come off rude or ignorant.

I understand the benefit of isobaric, but I've never seen it incorporated into an infinite baffle. Any isobaric I've ever seen incorporated an actual enclosure.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Oh no dude, I was just following along.. lol.. no harm, no foul... 

this is crazy, not sure how it'll work... if for some reason the 4x15s don't, I've got spares, should I need them... lol....


And for 160$.... it's like a sore wang, can't beat it...

Hell, even Chuck gets it... lol...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

As does the Joker...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

This guy, not so much....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Just ordered my subs.. !!


----------



## TrickyRicky

But by having an iso wouldn't that require more power, iso is pretty much just to save space, right? But on the IB, thats crazy and can't wait too see it.

Those subs look like Audiobahns (are they made by the same peeps? atleast the baskets lol).


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Not sure "who" actually makes them, but I know Pyle was around long before Audioblah... lol... 

Iso would normally require less power IIRC, because you have 2 motors doing the work of one cone... 

That was the point of Isobaric mounting back in the day... subs needed huge boxes to work in a car... 

Isobaric overcame the "small box" problem by upping the motor strength and adding more mass to the cone.. (to overcome restrictions being placed on it by a small box)

Then came the "solobaric" by kicker.... change the sub industry for ever.... 

Enter the small box woofer... by today's standard, normal....

So really, I should need less power to do the same amount of work, it'll be spread THIN across the 4, but I think the Continuum is up to task... 

IF this WORKS... 

Can' you imagine the bass... from ~400w........!!!!1 (that's conservative though)


----------



## The A Train

wow, curious to see how all this pans out


----------



## Chaos

Isobaric 15s...IB? Now that is an interesting idea.

And here I thought I had seen it all. What on Earth are you going to use as the baffle? Three sheets of 1" MDF?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Chaos said:


> Isobaric 15s...IB? Now that is an interesting idea.
> 
> And here I thought I had seen it all. What on Earth are you going to use as the baffle? Three sheets of 1" MDF?


I hadn't really thought about it... my baffle prolly isn't up to task....


----------



## Chaos

That does look pretty solid. Still, two pairs of clamshell 15s is going to need some heavy-duty structural support. Maybe you can add a layer to what you already have fabbed?


----------



## rsvchad

Isobaric loading will not be more efficient. You are working with two driver's that mimic the performance of the single driver, but in half the required enclosure. Because you are working with two motors, your impedance is cut in half and therefore you have lost 3db of output for a given amount of input voltage. Because of the two motors, the system can handle twice the amount of power of a single driver and therefore (with twice the power) play just as lound as the single driver on half the power, but in twice the enclosure.


----------



## TrickyRicky

rsvchad said:


> Isobaric loading will not be more efficient. You are working with two driver's that mimic the performance of the single driver, but in half the required enclosure. Because you are working with two motors, your impedance is cut in half and therefore you have lost 3db of output for a given amount of input voltage. Because of the two motors, the system can handle twice the amount of power of a single driver and therefore (with twice the power) play just as lound as the single driver on half the power, but in twice the enclosure.


Pretty much what I tried to say. As far as I know an isobaric is to make the enclosure smaller. By doing so you still would still require the same amount of power for EACH WOOFER. So if the subs are rated at 200watts, you would need 400watts for each isobaric kit. You cut the enclosure by HALF. 

I dont think Aaron is worried about power since those subs only require small amounts. But what type of enclosure are you going to use to keep both subs together (as one motor)? Tubed or boxed?


----------



## Complacent_One

Push Pull Isobarik = (in most cases) half efficient, double power handling, and half the required space for one driver.

Example per driver. .50 cuft now need .25 for the clamshell pair
100watts RMS per driver is now 200RMS per or 400 for pair
89db efficiency per driver is now 89db efficient for a pair @ 1 watt 

example. Built a box in 96 with 8 - JL 8w1's (4pair push pull iso) in a 1.25 cuft box that was vented and tuned for 34hz, if I remember right the ports 3 of them were jl flex @ 3in x 25 inch. inside of enclosure looked like a play-doh machine gone berzerk. The response was unlike anything I had heard to that time. Kick drums felt like a rubber mallet strike to the head. Ran 8 4 ohm drivers with a final load of 2 ohms to a Soundstream Ref 500....needless to say, the amp ran out of gas long before the box did. Plans were to up the power to a pair of 500's, but after demoing for (in town for the night) customer, the box was sold...then it was on to the next project.


----------



## rsvchad

Complacent_One said:


> Push Pull Isobarik = (in most cases) half efficient, double power handling, and half the required space for one driver.
> 
> Example per driver. .50 cuft now need .25 for the clamshell pair
> 100watts RMS per driver is now 200RMS per or 400 for pair
> 89db efficiency per driver is now 89db efficient for a pair @ 1 watt


Correct on the enclosure size. You do not gain additional power handling on each driver. You double the power handling capacity over the single driver because you are using two drivers. You lose 3 db of sensitivity, but you retain the same overall output at double the power.


----------



## Schizm

Chaos said:


> That does look pretty solid. Still, two pairs of clamshell 15s is going to need some heavy-duty structural support. Maybe you can add a layer to what you already have fabbed?


If you were trying to beef up your baffle would say a 1/4" to 1/2" slab of
Metal sandwiched in between two 3/4" or 1" mdf sheets work?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

rsvchad said:


> Isobaric loading will not be more efficient. You are working with two driver's that mimic the performance of the single driver, but in half the required enclosure. Because you are working with two motors, your impedance is cut in half and therefore you have lost 3db of output for a given amount of input voltage. Because of the two motors, the system can handle twice the amount of power of a single driver and therefore (with twice the power) play just as lound as the single driver on half the power, but in twice the enclosure.



Right on, we shall see... lol... if it doesn't work, well, I"ll have spares... :laugh:



> Pretty much what I tried to say. As far as I know an isobaric is to make the enclosure smaller. By doing so you still would still require the same amount of power for EACH WOOFER. So if the subs are rated at 200watts, you would need 400watts for each isobaric kit. You cut the enclosure by HALF.
> 
> I dont think Aaron is worried about power since those subs only require small amounts. But what type of enclosure are you going to use to keep both subs together (as one motor)? Tubed or boxed?


No, not worried about power, the way I figure it is i'll have plenty of bass and then some... IF I cancel 2nd order harmonics this way, the benefits will outweigh the drawbacks.. 

I'm going to mount them cone to cone... No need for a back seat, so 2 are going to be whangin out for everyone to marvel in the uber cheap awesomeness... lol... 



> Push Pull Isobarik = (in most cases) half efficient, double power handling, and half the required space for one driver.
> 
> Example per driver. .50 cuft now need .25 for the clamshell pair
> 100watts RMS per driver is now 200RMS per or 400 for pair
> 89db efficiency per driver is now 89db efficient for a pair @ 1 watt
> 
> example. Built a box in 96 with 8 - JL 8w1's (4pair push pull iso) in a 1.25 cuft box that was vented and tuned for 34hz, if I remember right the ports 3 of them were jl flex @ 3in x 25 inch. inside of enclosure looked like a play-doh machine gone berzerk. The response was unlike anything I had heard to that time. Kick drums felt like a rubber mallet strike to the head. Ran 8 4 ohm drivers with a final load of 2 ohms to a Soundstream Ref 500....needless to say, the amp ran out of gas long before the box did. Plans were to up the power to a pair of 500's, but after demoing for (in town for the night) customer, the box was sold...then it was on to the next project.


I'm hoping to make up for inefficiencies with shear cone and excursion... 

It's also an experiment, I mean for the money spent, it's going to look SICK in the car... at shows, when people realize I'm WANGIN on ~500w, its going to drop jaws... (so will the pair hangin out in the back seat) AND if it sounds AMAZING doing it and going LOWWWWW.... 

Who's to argue? lol... Integrating it might be difficult, but I've got the powa.... 



> If you were trying to beef up your baffle would say a 1/4" to 1/2" slab of
> Metal sandwiched in between two 3/4" or 1" mdf sheets work?


It certainly would, however, I am actually "trying" to be as weight conscious as possible.. If that can possibly apply here... :laugh:


----------



## Schizm

Hrmmm to reduce weight perhaps wafer in 2-4" strips of very stiff metal and to make it solid use mdf in the same thickness as the metal. Or a different kind of wood. 

Course it would have to be well bound or else it'd make lots of bad noise eh


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Schizm said:


> Hrmmm to reduce weight perhaps wafer in 2-4" strips of very stiff metal and to make it solid use mdf in the same thickness as the metal. Or a different kind of wood.
> 
> Course it would have to be well bound or else it'd make lots of bad noise eh


I could get 1/2x1/2 angle iron, lay the open against the baffle and run screws through and into the baffle... could possibly work.. 

I donno... 


Got 2 of 4 yesterday... ones screwed up and going back/getting replaced.. not much for 40$, but wasn't expecting much...lol...


----------



## Chaos

I actually got into an argument with one of our salesmen yesterday when I mentioned this idea at work.

He swears that it will sound 'muddy' because the trunk isn't the right size enclosure for the subs. I tired to explain to him the principle of *Infinite* baffle, but he refused to grasp the notion that the motor of the sub was providing the dampening for the cone in IB configuration, let alone what an an isobaric pair would do for you. 

Personally, I think it would sound tight as... well, a drum, I guess. Not to mention that it ought to be nearly flat down to subsonic frequencies. 

I also asked if he had ever heard of anybody trying something like this; the answer was no ---and this is a guy who has been in the industry for 20+ years, so if nothing else it is original.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Chaos said:


> I actually got into an argument with one of our salesmen yesterday when I mentioned this idea at work.
> 
> He swears that it will sound 'muddy' because the trunk isn't the right size enclosure for the subs. I tired to explain to him the principle of *Infinite* baffle, but he refused to grasp the notion that the motor of the sub was providing the dampening for the cone in IB configuration, let alone what an an isobaric pair would do for you.
> 
> Personally, I think it would sound tight as... well, a drum, I guess. Not to mention that it ought to be nearly flat down to subsonic frequencies.
> 
> I also asked if he had ever heard of anybody trying something like this; the answer was no ---and this is a guy who has been in the industry for 20+ years, so if nothing else it is original.



That's pretty funny... 

And yeah, what does it take to be "unique" anymore.... 

Well, 4x15" ISO IB.... that's what... :laugh:

AND, I KNOW these work "normally" as an IB sub, just fine.. is if the ISO doesn't work, I've got spares for when/if I cook one... 


Muddy... lol... ever listen to a sub by itself buddy... lol... (to your saleman guy) "muddy" doesn't really come from a sub... Muddy is more of a lower/midrange phenom...


----------



## trojan fan

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I could get 1/2x1/2 angle iron, lay the open against the baffle and run screws through and into the baffle... could possibly work..
> 
> I donno...
> 
> 
> Got 2 of 4 yesterday... ones screwed up and going back/getting replaced.. not much for 40$, but wasn't expecting much...lol...



Sexy basket....LOL


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

There is no denying that these bitches are CHEAP... the basket is THIN, real thin, but for the APP, should be just fine... 

With the power I have, they will hardly be breaking a sweat... but that SHOULD net me something FUN...


----------



## van johnson112

This whole build is the cats patootie!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

um... thanks..!!?

lol...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Opp cut/slash/rebuild is under way...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

A little half gutted walk around... (video click)


----------



## BowDown

Very curious to hear the results on this. I never understood the advantages of iso..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Was originally to overcome the constraints of a small box, before they built strong enough woofers... 

Remember the Advent "iso-block"? That the the first use of ISO I had seen for mass production, shortly after, the Kicker Solobaric... 

prior to that, there really wearn't any "small box" subs... So as soon as the Solobaric took over (and it did for a while) other companies started to develop small box woofer (heavier cone, stronger motor...ect) 

So it went away REALLY fast... I mean who wanted to put 2 woofers in place of one, and take the space?? 

Well, I'm trying something new, with the ISO IB... will it WORK.... 

I have NO idea.... lol...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Moved my C701 to under the 9860, put gauge pack in place for the moment.. the Alpine HDA-5460 will be taking the place of the gauges... 









My brother and head alarm installer, came and helped clean up the wiring more yet still


















less than 10min out... 









lol...









sexy


----------



## BowDown

Wheels only a WRX could pull off.


----------



## chad

when you replace the gauges, how will you know when VTAK kicks in yo?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BowDown said:


> Wheels only a WRX could pull off.


Indeed, Indeed... :laugh:



> when you replace the gauges, how will you know when VTAK kicks in yo?


Jew know betta than that meng...


----------



## fish

Aaron,

I'm pretty sure this has already been covered in the last couple pages regarding the isobaric-loaded subs in infinite baffle, but I thought I'd link it up to you anyway. Had the same thought last summer...

Acoustic Elegance • View topic - Isobaric-loaded infinite baffle

Also, I think what you're doing is gonna be pretty cool!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thank you Sir... that does throw a bit of a monkey wrench in things... but experiments are just that...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Dumped the gauges in favor of the Alpine 16g HDD


















Got some interesting carpet padding from the GF's parents... That roll weighs as much as a small CHILD.. 






















































My brother did a bunch of fiberglass/bondo work for me today... 









Rear deck getting a stiffening layer..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Plastic drink straws were added to add stiffness by adding ridges..









Wingless rear trunk lid filled and sanded, ready for Di-Noc...


----------



## Compressionfed

Interesting that you used drink straws to add rigidity....I've always used rope. People laugh when they first see it, but it really does make a dramatic difference when glassing large flat panels.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Compressionfed said:


> Interesting that you used drink straws to add rigidity....I've always used rope. People laugh when they first see it, but it really does make a dramatic difference when glassing large flat panels.



Right on... I'm "trying" to be as weight conscious as possible.. not that it would be much, but with the way it's mounted, it was just a nice touch by the Broham... I was just after 2 layers, he did one heavy and the ridges with 2" wide strips... That's on top of 3/8" jute, topped with copious amounts of resin.. 

So it's soft on the bottom, ridged on the top.. 

It's definitely a lot stiffer now...


----------



## screamatamonkey

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> So it's soft on the bottom, ridged on the top..
> 
> It's definitely a lot stiffer now...


...for her pleasure...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

screamatamonkey said:


> ...for her pleasure...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## TrickyRicky

Nice 'fro on the panels, isnt that what you got as a head liner? And why do you need so many head units (j/k).


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

TrickyRicky said:


> Nice 'fro on the panels, isnt that what you got as a head liner? And why do you need so many head units (j/k).


Hey now, don't you represent that remark.. :laugh:

Yeah, I'm trying to tie it all together the best I can...


----------



## WLDock

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


>


Oh man Aaron....I just had a laugh attack. When I saw those panels the scene from Get Him To Greek came to mind...."When the World Slips You a Jeffrey, Stroke The Furry Wall" :laugh:









Looks like you are adding some fun to your build...I see you are determined to not follow the herd with a cookie cutter WRX with just typical materials like carbon fiber and alcantara , keep it up dude....keep it unique and keep calm.


----------



## sqshoestring

Just wait a year or two and somebody will be selling that fuzzy muffin and calling it Pro damp 5000 anti-reflection material or some such thing. I'm still waiting for the pink inserts....lol. It looks good IMO, I agree nothing wrong with taking a different road. I worked for one guy he had a cow fur in his master bedroom in the middle of the floor. Short story is he built it all and was showing me, pretty cool he had skylights and everything. Anyway, I have wanted a fur like that since it was super soft and way cool looking even though my master would never fit one. Initially you think cow fur?? But it was cool, and cool for other things he said lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

WLDock said:


> Oh man Aaron....I just had a laugh attack. When I saw those panels the scene from Get Him To Greek came to mind...."When the World Slips You a Jeffrey, Stroke The Furry Wall" :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you are adding some fun to your build...I see you are determined to not follow the herd with a cookie cutter WRX with just typical materials like carbon fiber and alcantara , keep it up dude....keep it unique and keep calm.



You GET IT.... someone GETS IT (not that others haven't per say)

What does it TAKE to be UNIQUE anymore... 

FURY WALLS...!!!

:laugh:

**** the cookie cutter WRX's most of those guys frikkin hate me anyway for sound deadening the car... 

**** the haters...:laugh: Just stroke the furry walls .... 



> Just wait a year or two and somebody will be selling that fuzzy muffin and calling it Pro damp 5000 anti-reflection material or some such thing. I'm still waiting for the pink inserts....lol. It looks good IMO, I agree nothing wrong with taking a different road. I worked for one guy he had a cow fur in his master bedroom in the middle of the floor. Short story is he built it all and was showing me, pretty cool he had skylights and everything. Anyway, I have wanted a fur like that since it was super soft and way cool looking even though my master would never fit one. Initially you think cow fur?? But it was cool, and cool for other things he said lol.


I know right, I should get a patent going... :laugh:

It'll be funny if the ISO IB thing actually WORKS, what'll happen... lol..


----------



## BowDown

Wow. I like my women shaved...


----------



## sqshoestring

BowDown said:


> Wow. I like my women shaved...


It depends on how soft the fur is. Cool sig with pics BTW.


Aaron you have any plans for the sub install yet? I think the quads will hammer given what my pair does. Not sure how they compare to $$$ subs but for SQ these are beyond what I need. Even on 350 they can put out the bottom and give me grins.


----------



## trojan fan

BowDown said:


> Wow. I like my women shaved...


Bald is beautiful....:laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BowDown said:


> Wow. I like my women shaved...


:laugh:

And that pertains how...?? 

Cars to manly to be a "she".... lol...


----------



## PottersField

BowDown said:


> Wow. I like my women shaved...


I like my women to not look like a six year old


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

ok guys, we get it, looks like a bush.... but it's the softest bush you've never felt... 


Now... 

Not sure if I like the angle, but I might just deal with it... (Fountek FR88EX going in due to the 101 just being huge and likely won't extend up high enough)


----------



## The A Train

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> *ok guys, we get it, looks like a bush.... but it's the softest bush you've never felt... *


:wacko:


----------



## PottersField

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> ok guys, we get it, looks like a bush.... but it's the softest bush you've never felt...


I'm sorry, Aaron. But I just can't resist...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Now...
> 
> Not sure if I like the angle, but I might just deal with it... (Fountek FR88EX going in due to the 101 just being huge and likely won't extend up high enough)


I'm really looking forward to your impressions on how these sound. I've
got to come up with a small mid/tweet set up in the 2 1/2-3" range for
my kicks. I have looked at these, they do look the part. 

If the angle doesn't suite you, rather than cut the angle that the speaker
sits on you could change the dash angle pretty easiily.

ANYWAY, though not all aspects of this install are my tastes I do have to
give you props for going WAY outside the box. Sorry for the poontang ref.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Oh, no worries man... I can have a laugh with the best of them... It's just this stuff is WAY WAY too soft to be referenced in the the "bush" as that ****'s usually like a blackberry bramble..:laugh:


Take the softest little long hair puppy you've ever felt and x5... chicks love it.. lol.. My theory is most chicks like the bush too..  they just need the right "circumstances"  (that's an OT discussion)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I'm really looking forward to your impressions on how these sound. I've
> got to come up with a small mid/tweet set up in the 2 1/2-3" range for
> my kicks. I have looked at these, they do look the part.
> 
> If the angle doesn't suite you, rather than cut the angle that the speaker
> sits on you could change the dash angle pretty easiily.
> 
> ANYWAY, though not all aspects of this install are my tastes I do have to
> give you props for going WAY outside the box. Sorry for the poontang ref.



The captin sold me on the 88's with this review... http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ns/62906-fountek-fr88-3-fullrange-driver.html

And you are 100% correct, another cut or 2 and I should get a more on axis angle... 

Also, thanks for looking past the parts you don't care for, I know FULL WELL, I'm doing things other won't/don't care for... it's part of the whole thing, I like doing things that make others feel "uncomfortable" just to slap you and get you out of your "norm" 

But in the heart of it all, I'm trying my damnedest to make something that will look/sound/feel good to everyone... Me first though....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Mr. T. said:


> I'm sorry, Aaron. But I just can't resist...



Impeccable timing... :laugh:


----------



## sqshoestring

I like it. If you started chopping the angle you might even mount that to the pillar, providing the strength to hold it is there. I once near bought the fostex 85s for that but got busy with other things and never did.


----------



## WLDock

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Oh, no worries man... I can have a laugh with the best of them... It's just this stuff is WAY WAY too soft to be referenced in the the "bush" as that ****'s usually like a blackberry bramble..:laugh:
> Take the softest little long hair puppy you've ever felt and x5... chicks love it.. lol.. My theory is most chicks like the bush too..  they just need the right "circumstances"  (that's an OT discussion)


Oh, if I get a chance to listen to it in person....I will rub those furry walls to see how soft it is.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

WLDock said:


> Oh, if I get a chance to listen to it in person....I will rub those furry walls to see how soft it is.



Errybody does.... :laugh:

We ever going to have another DIYMA-MI meet again? or am I just missing ****... lol... 

I need RTA work done...


----------



## BowDown

Just watch out for the bed bugs. :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BowDown said:


> Just watch out for the bed bugs. :laugh:



:laugh:





got this today...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## labcoat22

Dame how heavy is the trunk lid now. That is some interesting application strategy.

Ry-


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

labcoat22 said:


> Dame how heavy is the trunk lid now. That is some interesting application strategy.
> 
> Ry-



Not as heavy as my old lid, yet.... :laugh:


----------



## sqshoestring

Things were so simple in the old days....we got an old muscle car that was loud, we simply built a system that was louder than the car lol. I did always double up on the floor insulation, most of those cars the floor got hot and the exhaust was loud...well everything was loud.


----------



## SSSnake

Please post impressions on the sludge trunk lid. I am anxious to see if there is noticable improvement.


----------



## sqshoestring

Who gets to drive while Aaron rides in the trunk and listens???? Me! Me! Me! :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

SSSnake said:


> Please post impressions on the sludge trunk lid. I am anxious to see if there is noticable improvement.



I can already tell a huge difference overall... BUT, I've got more than 1/4" of SOFT spectrum in places that's going to take a day or 3 to harden in the sun... I expect things will tighten up and deaden down ever more as that happens... 

The difference is like an empty coffee can, to a full one right now...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

sqshoestring said:


> Who gets to drive while Aaron rides in the trunk and listens???? Me! Me! Me! :laugh:



somthin like that... :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Got more done today... 

Sub baffle... 










I'm having a laser cut stainless steel insert made to finish the baffle... so the center and edges will all be covered...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

The GF made me a new shiftboot today too.... (god, do I need carpet and fresh plastic)


----------



## sqshoestring

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> somthin like that... :laugh:


I really really really miss having a boost gauge in my dash.

Baffle looks great, even though its not fuzzy. You can paint that plastic and it will hold out pretty good unless you wear on it, such as dragging your hand over an edge every day. I had an old T/A I painted the entire console and that was soft vinyl, it worked out great I even filled burn holes in it.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Yeah, boost is fun.. .paint, not so much... lol... 

Got more done today... 

Wheel wells trimmed out... 









Baffle installed... 









Finished filling the trunk lid... 1 full gallon of Spectrum into it so far...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

AND BAM...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Looks good Aaron! keep it goin man:whip:


----------



## sqshoestring

I like it, should look nice once you pretty up the pvc. I figured you could keep the side glass vents that way, providing mounting is not going to be a problem. Are you going to fuzzy the pvc? Hmmmm, they would blend right in. Fuzzy walls...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

v4.0 complete.... FINALLY.. 





































Wouldn't be right if it wasn't covered in Overkill... lol...


----------



## BassnTruck

I had 4 15" Superblues ISO mounted 13 years ago. For some cheap subs they would drop pretty well. But not near as well as the 2 15" CV Vegas I had before it in a 5 cf ported box each.

SHHHH do not tell anyone but I install a number of the Pyle PLW12BL and the PLW15BL subs in customers homes IB in attics for home theater use. I usually do quads non ISO. Everyone that hears one of the setups can not believe how well it sounds and how low it drops. I usually put them on a 500 watt amp and it is more then enough to shake drywall loose. I have to add a lot of reinforcement to the rafters or it cracks the drywall seams.


I am sure you will be very happy with the quad iso IB 15s in your ride.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I most certainly hope so, thank you for the insight...!! 

Even if the 4 don't work, 2 will for SURE and still sound great (although I have something fun working in the wings yet again...)

Cheers..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Stainless insert is out for the moment, the steel place is backed up so I don't get any table time... 

Plan B... (temporary)




















Hairy wat....


----------



## TrickyRicky

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Hairy wat....


That reminds me of work when we put on corner-bead with 3M spray adhesive and it ends up all on our fingers. Then we go to the chem-can and we end up with pubic hair on our finger tips, lol. Some funny ****. 

Its commercial construction guys so there is no sinks or restrooms usually built when we're building walls. So keep the smart comments to yourselfs, lol.


But can't wait to see the Pyle woofers go in.


----------



## PottersField

**** temporary, that trim panel is too awesome to replace with stainless! It just makes sense, given your a-pillars are oh so very hairy.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Mr. T. said:


> **** temporary, that trim panel is too awesome to replace with stainless! It just makes sense, given your a-pillars are oh so very hairy.



Troof...!!

(It's the A/B/C pillars, headliner and door inserts, actually...trunk too shortly)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

TrickyRicky said:


> But can't wait to see the Pyle woofers go in.


The quads are going to have to wait for the moment, I'm trying to be ready by WEDNESDAY to leave for Chicago...!!

Play by play at this point, this was 5min ago...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Rear deck....


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I don't think she's going anywhere... 


















Baffle final seal with RattlePad



























!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## sqshoestring

Sweet!

The fur is way cool, I want to put it in my car now.
And the Pyles, they look good let us know when you test them. A pair should give you an idea. I think the PLW are the cheapest pyles and have near the same specs (T/S) as the PLWB I used just less power. I liked the heavy paper cones better so I went with the PLWB15. I am very sure a stack of them would hammer in a HT IB system. But if you can get the PLW cheaper you could put more of those in.

I watched the Greek again this weekend, just plain LMFAO:laugh:

Get Him To The Greek Sound Track - Furry Walls (Jeffrey - Geoffrey) - YouTube


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## rsutton1223

Looks like it is really coming along! Fur everywhere! Any idea on how much weight you added to the car in just sound deadening and proofing?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

rsutton1223 said:


> Looks like it is really coming along! Fur everywhere! Any idea on how much weight you added to the car in just sound deadening and proofing?



My guess will be in the neighborhood of 200lbs... A bulk pack weighs 50 IIRC... I've got 3-4 bulk packs in the car (working on the 4th) plus everything else, including 3/4 of a roll of RAAM BXT and all the other things... 

I'd say 200ish...


----------



## BassnTruck

You fire those things up yet?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

trunklid liner... 









































































Got this badlad to go in yet still too...


----------



## BowDown

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


>


Sure you've heard this before.. but wow that that is smaller than the pictures made it look.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BowDown said:


> Sure you've heard this before.. but wow that that is smaller than the pictures made it look.



You need to come clean the milk and cereal off my monitor.... :laugh:


----------



## BowDown

So I gotta know.. How many large stuffed bears did you have to win at the fair to cover your interior? Ah I can see the sad look on kids faces when you were taking all the prize bears home.


----------



## PottersField

BowDown said:


> So I gotta know.. How many large stuffed bears did you have to win at the fair to cover your interior? Ah I can see the sad look on kids faces when you were taking all the prize bears home.


More like when he's "field dressing" the bears right there in front of them. "Here, kids. Their memory lives on in their stuffing."


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BowDown said:


> So I gotta know.. How many large stuffed bears did you have to win at the fair to cover your interior? Ah I can see the sad look on kids faces when you were taking all the prize bears home.


Silly goose, all your answers can be had by visiting JoeAnne... :laugh:




> More like when he's "field dressing" the bears right there in front of them. "Here, kids. Their memory lives on in their stuffing."



I assure you both, no innocent stuffed animals where harmed in the making of this adventure.... Many a kitten killed and baby punched, but no hapless stuffed animals where harmed, I assure you...


----------



## sqshoestring

Come on guys, who would _not_ like to sit in a car lined with pubic hair of your favorite color?


----------



## BowDown

sqshoestring said:


> Come on guys, who would _not_ like to sit in a car lined with pubic hair of your favorite color?


My favorite color is transparent. :laugh:


----------



## sqshoestring

BowDown said:


> My favorite color is transparent. :laugh:


Lucky you, most cars come that way factory. But soft fur is fine with me, just none of those steel wool things.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

D-Pro applied in key areas... 




































on the old lid..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX




----------



## PottersField

Dude, your car's bikini line is getting WAY out of hand. Carry on!

One suggestion, might look cool. If you still have the side bolsters for the rear seat, cover them up with the yummy hairiness and install them so there's a nice transition from the side trim to the baffle.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Mr. T. said:


> Dude, your car's bikini line is getting WAY out of hand. Carry on!
> 
> One suggestion, might look cool. If you still have the side bolsters for the rear seat, cover them up with the yummy hairiness and install them so there's a nice transition from the side trim to the baffle.




LoL... thank you...!!! 

And the rear seat thing... I thought long and hard about that one... 

A. it doesn't fold, so I would have to cut it up... 
B. if you look, the roll cage, connects right where part of it would be... 

So I used CF fabric I had.. 

Man, I considered that one for a long time... I don't much like it, but I was out of time and it was the best solution ...

You just would not believe how many times things have had to chage gears in the past 4 days... 

The trunk lid, was supposed to be covered with 3M Di-Noc CF vinyl... It came 1" too short...

So, I decided to paint it car color, have some left over Sikkens from the car.. bitchen... the sprayer I used sucked ass and the trunk was sanded in prep, with non-automotive paper on a DA.. so it's got those awesome squiggly lines ALLL over it.. 

So today we covered it in CF cloth I have.. so it's SOFT like vinyl cloth..  

That was just one of many... so many gear changes... if it wearn't for my brother helping me, and us BOTH knowing this, it would have NEVER gotten done tonight... NEVER... 

My brother Evan, he gets HUGE HUGE thanks right here... Love you Bro...


----------



## sqshoestring

You could always make a trim panel later to cover it, one that went around the roll cage.


----------



## BowDown

Looking shag'tastic.


----------



## BowDown

Are you planning a better tie down system for that battery?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

thanks guys, on my phone, so replies kinda suck...

i could deff make a trim panel and will when i have tge time, i ran out of time.... i just drove 5hrs to Chicagoina car with 10mi on a new suspension...

AFA the battery, most defffinitly... again, ran out of time and needed SOMETHING


----------



## sqshoestring

Cool, let us know how things go. I guess you know you bolted the drivetrain back together the right way lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

There and back safe... Front driver wheel bearing is shot... Glad it got me home, was makin noise all weekend... 

The show SUCKED .... they didn't even award Subarus in ANY way (and even lied to me about it)

All that work, and the push to get it done, all the expense and effort... 

I did have some INCREDIBLE Pizza (and I'm from NY, BUffalo) 6-10lbs for a SMALL...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

CLEARLY they don't know what true "SHAGGIN" style is!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

FLYONWALL9 said:


> CLEARLY they don't know what true "SHAGGIN" style is!



Thank you Sir... and yeah, clearly... :laugh:



A few car/show pics... 

I shot the show with my friends DSLR, but he took it home and I haven't gotten the pics yet... phone pics.. 




























My friend Dan and his R34 V-Spec (1 of 14 in the US) where overlooked also..



















Got caught in torrential rain and flooding, without windshield wipers and in a super low car....


----------



## TXwrxWagon

I spy..... Jacobs AccuVolt!!!! Been trying to find one of them for YEARS... every time is a near miss.

Looks good Mang.

Rob


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

TXwrxWagon said:


> I spy..... Jacobs AccuVolt!!!! Been trying to find one of them for YEARS... every time is a near miss.
> 
> Looks good Mang.
> 
> Rob


Indeed you DO... !!! 

And I know the feeling, always wanted one... I actually didn't have the money for it, but I had to have it... 

14v solid with the car off... I think my un-regulated PS loves it.. lol.. 

I'm still in test tune mode, haven't done much with it...

I got home with a bad wheel bearing on the front of my car, which in turn spun the bearing and ruined the spindle... 

I don't think this is supposed to make this noise.. (video clic)


----------



## chad

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Got caught in torrential rain and flooding, without windshield wipers and in a super low car....


Because wipers are for bitches.


----------



## quality_sound

^^^Best post in the thread. LMAO Chad is always good for a laugh.


----------



## sqshoestring

That bearing is toast! Well it sucks when things don't turn out like you want, but looks like a lot of cars there and was an adventure. Hope you had some rainx, works great until you get stuck in traffic.

I love hot cars, but I still LMAO at them when they are sitting out rain with no wipers and I fly by. I'd have them hidden in my trunk.


----------



## TrickyRicky

sqshoestring said:


> That bearing is toast! Well it sucks when things don't turn out like you want, but looks like a lot of cars there and was an adventure. Hope you had some rainx, works great until you get stuck in traffic.
> 
> I love hot cars, but I still LMAO at them when they are sitting out rain with no wipers and I fly by. I'd have them hidden in my trunk.


I use that rainx windshield wiper gallon, and it does work but only when your moving faster than 30mph. Anything below that it doesnt do any good.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

chad said:


> Because wipers are for bitches.


:laugh::laugh:

No, cause they look bad at shows... 

It was fine over 30 like Tricky said.. :laugh:

and really, I race rain clouds home on the highway... :laugh: so it's not often I get caught in it... 



> That bearing is toast! Well it sucks when things don't turn out like you want, but looks like a lot of cars there and was an adventure. Hope you had some rainx, works great until you get stuck in traffic.
> 
> I love hot cars, but I still LMAO at them when they are sitting out rain with no wipers and I fly by. I'd have them hidden in my trunk.


Toast indeed... 

The only reason I stopped is cause I don't have AC and can't roll the windows up all the way without everything fogging... I was fine seeing, besides dips and potholes hiding.. l0l.. 



> I use that rainx windshield wiper gallon, and it does work but only when your moving faster than 30mph. Anything below that it doesnt do any good.


Took the washer bottle out too.... :blush:


----------



## sqshoestring

They still sell the little bottle you put on by hand right? I need some more come to think of it. No wipers no AC, I would have parked it someplace for a bit and checked out the scenery. Its not worth some moron doing something stupid in front of you and you don't see them quick enough.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

sqshoestring said:


> They still sell the little bottle you put on by hand right? I need some more come to think of it. No wipers no AC, I would have parked it someplace for a bit and checked out the scenery. Its not worth some moron doing something stupid in front of you and you don't see them quick enough.



Oh totally, the car was rain-x'ed before I left, it's was just a freak occurrence.. 

Like I said, I rairly get caught in rain.. if I do, it's not THAT bad... 

THAT rain was THAT bad, people WITH WSW where pulling over...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Got a little spot on Urban Racer for the show...!!!!

WEKFEST CHICAGO 2011


Photos where taken and mods list submitted to PAS Mag for mini-feature consideration... !!!!


----------



## DaveRulz

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Got a little spot on Urban Racer for the show...!!!!
> 
> WEKFEST CHICAGO 2011
> 
> 
> Photos where taken and mods list submitted to PAS Mag for mini-feature consideration... !!!!





Urban Racer said:


> Where rare meets cool you find this 2000 Impreza, .....with full sound deadening and a pair of 15-inch subs i*n an enclosure*.


Too bad they got that part wrong...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

DaveRulz said:


> Too bad they got that part wrong...



Can't expect them to win'em all... lol...


----------



## sqshoestring

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Got a little spot on Urban Racer for the show...!!!!
> 
> WEKFEST CHICAGO 2011
> 
> 
> Photos where taken and mods list submitted to PAS Mag for mini-feature consideration... !!!!


Way cool! No comments on the fuzzy walls though, you can only see some in the dash shot lol. Sure looks nice though, especially the intake.


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Congrats on the write up.

You know, after looking at how it was photoed I'm wondering if judges
may look at it like this. You know the saying "carpet hides", the they
may be wondering if your fitment isn't so great because how much that
shag covers? You know I dig it, I'm just saying if your looking for trophies
you may not have the best covering to achieve that.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Best Subaru 

Import Face-Off Columbus 2011...!!!


----------



## trojan fan

When did you win that?

Was it before or after the shag?


----------



## BassnTruck

You listen to the system yet or no? I have not heard any reviews on your pods and subs yet.


----------



## audiovibe

You were in the back yard and didn't even give a HOLLA! I would have came up and chilled with y'all, and got a chance to check the Subi out. 

How was traffic getting out after the show? Its a ***** if trailered in.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

trojan fan said:


> When did you win that?
> 
> Was it before or after the shag?



Sunday this and everyone LOVES the shag.... it's like a 70's porn, but far far softer.... :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BassnTruck said:


> You listen to the system yet or no? I have not heard any reviews on your pods and subs yet.



I haven't spent much time with it... no... I've got some issue that I can't seem to pin down ATM... 

Wit the system off, I'm getting alt whine, but only at certain times... it almost seems tune related as I've been trying to track what seems like a vacuum leak... when the car is running crappy, it whines, but it could also be a whistle from a vacuum leak... The car is so loud, exhaust wise, I can't pinpoint anything.... I'm working on borrowing a stock CBE to test with, I only know one person with one and he's in RN school so time is next to impossible... 

I'll get there though...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

audiovibe said:


> You were in the back yard and didn't even give a HOLLA! I would have came up and chilled with y'all, and got a chance to check the Subi out.
> 
> How was traffic getting out after the show? Its a ***** if trailered in.


I had no idea brudder... 

If I can swing it I'll be back down for the Street-Life Tour.. (streetlifetour.com) 

It's gonna be big...


----------



## Glenne

I am amazed to see your speakers and woofers c9ollection.You surely seem to be a music addict.


----------



## trojan fan

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Sunday this and everyone LOVES the shag.... it's like a 70's porn, but far far softer.... :laugh:



Congrats....:beerchug:

I like your thinking


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Glenne said:


> I am amazed to see your speakers and woofers c9ollection.You surely seem to be a music addict.



I think I'm a work addict honestly.. 

I drove 6hrs both ways and didn't turn the system on once (still dealing with a relatively unproven car)

It's just been a joy to drive and honestly, it's too hot to run windows UP (no AC) and I don't have it set-up/tuned yet, so I didn't want to possibly push something with the windows down... 

It's pretty amazing, with the sound deadening, I can hear now the noise doesn't come through the body so much anymore, but I hear the exhaust come around the side of the car an in the window more...!!!! 

I'm not kidding, it's strange... lol...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Any new updates?

When I was taking a pic of my subs and midbass for my build thread
I had a thought. Alpaca rug that would make for some killer car shag
talk about soft, the ladies would be all over it:laugh:

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c118/flyonwall9/IMG_9045.jpg


----------



## labcoat22

Is that woven from wool or the hide. Nice old school Oz.

R


----------



## FLYONWALL9

THANKS

Its actual leather/hide like a bear rug only far softer and mo nice.....


----------



## labcoat22

FLYONWALL9 said:


> THANKS
> 
> Its actual leather/hide like a bear rug only far softer and mo nice.....


Awww that make me sad alpackas are nice like big dumb funny looking dogs (corgys) with awsome fur/fliece.

Bear skin is cool cuse the are mean and or want to eat my face otherwise known as not awsome.
:cry2:

Ry


----------



## labcoat22

Now I need a jeffire and the fuzzy wall


----------



## TrickyRicky

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I think I'm a work addict honestly..
> 
> I drove 6hrs both ways and didn't turn the system on once (still dealing with a relatively unproven car)
> 
> It's just been a joy to drive and honestly, it's too hot to run windows UP (no AC) and I don't have it set-up/tuned yet, so I didn't want to possibly push something with the windows down...
> 
> It's pretty amazing, with the sound deadening, I can hear now the noise doesn't come through the body so much anymore, *but I hear the exhaust come around the side of the car an in the window more*...!!!!
> 
> I'm not kidding, it's strange... lol...


That happens especially when your next to a vehicle or curb or large concrete wall (like the ones on the side of the hi-way).

So am assuming no iso-kit yet?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Any new updates?
> 
> When I was taking a pic of my subs and midbass for my build thread
> I had a thought. Alpaca rug that would make for some killer car shag
> talk about soft, the ladies would be all over it:laugh:
> 
> http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c118/flyonwall9/IMG_9045.jpg



This stuff is easily as soft, if not softer than that... :laugh:

It's almost as if nothing is there when you touch it, but it's soooo silky the ladies love it... :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

TrickyRicky said:


> That happens especially when your next to a vehicle or curb or large concrete wall (like the ones on the side of the hi-way).
> 
> So am assuming no iso-kit yet?



No, no iso set-up... it's on hold till season end/spring... 

I just want to DRIVE... 

I've also got this strange electrical noise issue I'm trying to hammer down... 

Alt whine, SYSTEM OFF... but only SOMETIMES... 

Since I've gotten the system up and running, I've replaced the coilovers, both front lower ball joints and now 2 wheel bearings... 

Needless to say, I find it difficult to listen going down the road right now, trying to get everything else sorted.. Soon though... soon... summer's over...


----------



## FLYONWALL9

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> but it's soooo silky the ladies love it... :laugh:




I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN! LOL

When I got my rug the first thing they wanna do is take off shoes
and run toes all in it. I had such good luck with them wanting to take
things off I decided to get a comforter for my bed in the winter months.

That stuff works as good if not better than a cute puppy

I'm slick and smooth and all the women love my jerrycurl:afro:

I just hope none of the members here are pro PITA. LOL


----------



## quality_sound

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> No, no iso set-up... it's on hold till season end/spring...
> 
> I just want to DRIVE...
> 
> I've also got this strange electrical noise issue I'm trying to hammer down...
> 
> Alt whine, SYSTEM OFF... but only SOMETIMES...
> 
> Since I've gotten the system up and running, I've replaced the coilovers, both front lower ball joints and now 2 wheel bearings...
> 
> Needless to say, I find it difficult to listen going down the road right now, trying to get everything else sorted.. Soon though... soon... summer's over...


Are you running anything passive? The only time I've ever seena car with whine with the engine off it was coming in through the passives.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

quality_sound said:


> Are you running anything passive? The only time I've ever seena car with whine with the engine off it was coming in through the passives.


Negative... 

FR88EX up top, 720PRS in the doors and the Pyles... 

all active off the Continuum/701 combo 

I have a thread in the technical section running right now about it, if you'd care to add your .02$ on the subject... I'd appreciate any sort of advice..


----------



## FLYONWALL9

quality_sound said:


> Are you running anything passive? The only time I've ever seena car with whine with the engine off it was coming in through the passives.


I remember a group of us helping out a board member. We all 
shot back and forth until the issue was isolated. I cant for the
life of me find that thread. Best I remember the guy never posted
final result. But best I recall he had pretty much the same issue
here


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

some better pics...


----------



## sqshoestring

Did you try it without the voltage booster to see if it was that. It may be something that runs with the engine off anyway, if it does it then.


----------



## BassnTruck

Get this figured out yet?


----------



## sqshoestring

Yeah and, so do you hate the pyles or what lol. Mine are still rumbling along best $94 bang for buck I ever spent on subs.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I just got a set of 1/0awg ring ternials today, I'll try and get the cap in this weekend and test the noise issue.. I've been chasing one or both of noise or vacuum leak and haven't really put much into messing with the system... 

I'm enjoying driving the car, if I start messing with the system, I'll end up tearing into it again, which would take the car off the road... it'll be off the road soon enough for the winter... so I figure I'll get everything sorted and start tuning then.. 

It sucks I know, I'm just enjoying the CAR too much right now... everthing is finally running proper, I got fresh tires and a fresh alignment (along with fresh coilovers and lower front ball joints in the spring) so I finally feel like I'm NOT going to die when I drive.. 

I'm loving the turbo sound too... 

Soon friends, soon...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Put 6-800 incredible miles on the car this weekend.. .

Spent friday on WoodWard Ave... was incredible... was SO packed, the R35 GTR had to park in the back...!!! 




























There was sooo much more I didn't get pics of.. 

Saturday, I drove around the entire thumb of Michigan... 





































and sunday, I drove to the northwest coast of Michigan and drove more.. 

Understand, I live directly in the center of the state...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

The end of an epic weekend...


----------



## trojan fan

From what I can tell, you had a nice little vacation....

How did the car perform


----------



## JayinMI

You were on Woodward and didn't even come visit? I'm offended. LOL

Nice pics. Are people still cruising Woodward?

Jay


----------



## sqshoestring

Oh that is way cool! Some awesome country around here. And Woodward, been there it is just amazing, people that think Detroit has a problem with cars never been down there you see incredible things and its a really cool place. I hung out at a lake all weekend, sure was a nice weekend and one of the last.


----------



## JayinMI

Yeah it is. I used to work at 11 and Woodward so I'm familiar with the car scene. Since I moved up toward Flint, I don't go much south past Pontiac, so I was surprised to see so many nice cars out 3 months after the dream cruise.

Jay


----------



## MTopper

Jay, woodward is packed at the Potbelly's/Caribou Coffee strip mall just north of 13 mile.


Aaron, what did you think of Harry and Darren? yes, i know who you were with lol.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

trojan fan said:


> From what I can tell, you had a nice little vacation....
> 
> How did the car perform


IT did GREAT.. Friday/Saturday I was getting a pretty good amount of scraping from the front, I'm WAY TOO low for a Subaru, so I had to modify the fender liner and add some more pre-load to the front coils.. 

Sunday, I may have scrubbed 5-6 times.. much better than fri/sat.. 

The car ran strong.. I'm over powering the clutch I put in this spring (stock replacement, thought I'd get away with it)... so I'm not pushing it too hard... but what I DO DO, happens FAST... 



JayinMI said:


> You were on Woodward and didn't even come visit? I'm offended. LOL
> 
> Nice pics. Are people still cruising Woodward?
> 
> Jay


I thought about it... really... 

People cruise WW every weekend Fri/Sat nights.. 

I need to get out there for sure.. 



sqshoestring said:


> Oh that is way cool! Some awesome country around here. And Woodward, been there it is just amazing, people that think Detroit has a problem with cars never been down there you see incredible things and its a really cool place. I hung out at a lake all weekend, sure was a nice weekend and one of the last.


That's funny, my friends gramma lives on Cass Lake and that's where I stay when I'm down there.. lol.. 

It was crazy, so many drag races, zero cops.. ?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

JayinMI said:


> Yeah it is. I used to work at 11 and Woodward so I'm familiar with the car scene. Since I moved up toward Flint, I don't go much south past Pontiac, so I was surprised to see so many nice cars out 3 months after the dream cruise.
> 
> Jay


That's a shame, lots of fun at Potbelly's.. 



MTopper said:


> Jay, woodward is packed at the Potbelly's/Caribou Coffee strip mall just north of 13 mile.
> 
> 
> Aaron, what did you think of Harry and Darren? yes, i know who you were with lol.


Both where great cats... for sure... I felt kinda bad for Daren, we drove like oh 6-80mi in a STRAIGHT line, heading to the "thumb" I kinda freaked out, I stopped everyone and was like "WTH are we doing? Where are we going? The road and the water is 40mi west, we've driven in a straight line for an hour" 

I was pissed, not so much at Daren, but at the fact that we drove in a straight line for an hour so ONE guy could get e85.. WTF... 

Otherwise was an EPIC time.. all of it..


----------



## JayinMI

Since I don't really have anything done to my car right now, and the stereo system is on hold for the time being, I probably won't get down that way for a while. 

Jay


----------



## WLDock

Aaron, I would like to check your car out at some point.


----------



## MTopper

I understand that one Aaron, i hang out with them sometimes but since i drive a small suv, i don't do stuff like that because it would cost too much in gas and they expect you to do whatever they say.


Jay, you don't need to have anything done to your car. its just a get together for people from all over to hang out and talk about cars, work, school, life and all that. I drive a chevy blazer all stock except a stereo. no one really cares that much for stereo. Someone somewhere at the meets knows where to get whatever you're looking for also. so if you want an exhaust for your hyundai, they know this guy, but you want a sport suspension kit for an ion redline, you talk to a different guy.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

JayinMI said:


> Since I don't really have anything done to my car right now, and the stereo system is on hold for the time being, I probably won't get down that way for a while.
> 
> Jay


Yeah, that's the thing.. nobody cares about your stereo.. they don't mine and I've got 2x15's in the back seat.. soooo lol.. 



WLDock said:


> Aaron, I would like to check your car out at some point.


I'd be happy to, if I get down that way anytime soon.. 



MTopper said:


> I understand that one Aaron, i hang out with them sometimes but since i drive a small suv, i don't do stuff like that because it would cost too much in gas and they expect you to do whatever they say.
> 
> 
> Jay, you don't need to have anything done to your car. its just a get together for people from all over to hang out and talk about cars, work, school, life and all that. I drive a chevy blazer all stock except a stereo. no one really cares that much for stereo. Someone somewhere at the meets knows where to get whatever you're looking for also. so if you want an exhaust for your hyundai, they know this guy, but you want a sport suspension kit for an ion redline, you talk to a different guy.


I followed along, but next time, I'll go north... lol..


----------



## JayinMI

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Yeah, that's the thing.. nobody cares about your stereo.. they don't mine and I've got 2x15's in the back seat.. soooo lol..


Guess I'll have to start working on the 6.0L LSx swap, then. LOL

Jay


----------



## MTopper

JayinMI said:


> Guess I'll have to start working on the 6.0L LSx swap, then. LOL
> 
> Jay



If you have it putting down 500hp at wheel you will be god haha.

buddy has an 04 cobra twin charged putting 700rwhp down and then there is "Supra Paul", 700rwhp on e85.

Anyways, back to the Subaru build here.... haha


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

JayinMI said:


> Guess I'll have to start working on the 6.0L LSx swap, then. LOL
> 
> Jay


Meh, I smoked a 6.oL GTO repetedly (not that that's a HUGE feet) with my lil'2.0 :laugh:

SR swap it.. my friend has an S14.5 with a stroked (2.2L) SR20.. it's pretty much sick.. 
Tomei SR22DET warm up dyno - YouTube

325 on the break-in tune.. 

Will be doing 550 on low boost and 650-700ish on high boost..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

so I got my cap installed...(temp install) and it seems to have made things WORSE.. Before I got alt whine that you couldn't pinpoint to a speaker.. now I'm getting static that moves from one side to the other... pulled the RCAs from the amp and it seemed to go away, but I also found a ****ing bad wheel bearing..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I need to look for noise, but it's been so long since I ran an Oscope.. .I cant remember how to set it up...


----------



## sqshoestring

Stick it on the 12v then try to find the frequency the noise is at, and where its at you can check the RCA too. The hard part is identifying the noise on the scope.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Sorry guys, haven't done much with the car... 

I did get an nice vid of me goin through the gears at about 3/4 throttle.. I'm nursing a slipping clutch, so I don't dare any more...

http://youtu.be/DAMRwb53Vws


----------



## sqshoestring

AARON! What the F you up to this year??? I'm working a lot can hardly get on here but figure you must have hit the road with the Subie by now, and I think you need a louder BOV. I'm so busy I still have the iPikes on the car have to get them off there lol. And I lost my alpine 500rms amp, how the hell do you lose an amp??? I don't know, sure its here in a safe place, I took it out about a year ago and stashed it. Have a kenwood on there right now its ok but think the alpine was nicer sq and want to verify. Should see 70s this week (and rain of course) but you know summer is going to get here some day.


----------



## req

love the car aaron.

just thought id let you know sir


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

sqshoestring said:


> AARON! What the F you up to this year??? I'm working a lot can hardly get on here but figure you must have hit the road with the Subie by now, and I think you need a louder BOV. I'm so busy I still have the iPikes on the car have to get them off there lol. And I lost my alpine 500rms amp, how the hell do you lose an amp??? I don't know, sure its here in a safe place, I took it out about a year ago and stashed it. Have a kenwood on there right now its ok but think the alpine was nicer sq and want to verify. Should see 70s this week (and rain of course) but you know summer is going to get here some day.


 
Hey brotha... long time...!!! 

Haven't seen you round here in forever..!! 

I'm still on jackstands in the garage.. :laugh:

****in clutch/halfshafts/wheel bearing...  

Then there is the vacuum/tune issue I've been chasing, driving me nutz.. 

I've got ZERO motivation right now, in a slump, had to put my buddy of 12+yrs down, back on 4/19, haven't spent an hour in the garage since for some reason... 










Otherwise, things are going alright, I'll be out of the slump soon enough, I hope...


Soon, we should find time and get together...

Thanks for thinkin bout me and askin..!!


----------



## BowDown

Sorry to hear about your dog man. I definitely dread the day my dog has to pass-on. Downside to loving a pet.. you will usually outlive them.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

BowDown said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog man. I definitely dread the day my dog has to pass-on. Downside to loving a pet.. you will usually outlive them.


 
Thanks man, very true.... 

I had been preparing for it for a long time... 

I wanted him to have some "time in the sun" before it had to be over and we got that... 

It's not something I recommend though...


----------



## chad

yeah, you can never prepare yourself for it. I got REALLY lucky that mine passed peacefully at home.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

chad said:


> yeah, you can never prepare yourself for it. I got REALLY lucky that mine passed peacefully at home.


Indeed... 

I wish I could have had that... the 30min car ride each way wasn't... well...


----------



## req

my condolances sir.


----------



## chad

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Indeed...
> 
> I wish I could have had that... the 30min car ride each way wasn't... well...


I'll admit..... I had someone drive me. (same amount of time)


----------



## TrickyRicky

chad said:


> yeah, you can never prepare yourself for it. I got REALLY lucky that mine passed peacefully at home.


I wish I could say the same, my dog of 14years was put down by my mother. When I was in OKC, I visited my hometown every other month and one day I didn't see my old dog. I asked my mother she gave me the "he ran away" story... which I knew right away it was BS because my sis told me she took him to get put down a while ago.

Either way it goes he was an old old fart, about 14years old and had only 4 teeth left, couldn't chew food, was getting too fat, wasn't active anymore. So in a way I was happy that his now resting just sad I could not say my last goodbye (sh*t I miss him)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

chad said:


> I'll admit..... I had someone drive me. (same amount of time)


So did I, for sure, I was useless to anyone...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

TrickyRicky said:


> I wish I could say the same, my dog of 14years was put down by my mother. When I was in OKC, I visited my hometown every other month and one day I didn't see my old dog. I asked my mother she gave me the "he ran away" story... which I knew right away it was BS because my sis told me she took him to get put down a while ago.
> 
> Either way it goes he was an old old fart, about 14years old and had only 4 teeth left, couldn't chew food, was getting too fat, wasn't active anymore. So in a way I was happy that his now resting just sad I could not say my last goodbye (sh*t I miss him)


 
I've spent every day with mine... In his old age he had special needs (would go up/down steps) He limped really bad... He was mostly blind with cataracts(sp?) and couldn't really hear out of one ear... 

Someone told me I would know when it was time, and that morning, I think he knew as well as I did... 

I'm glad his suffering is over, although he never complained in the slightest, not once... 

oh how I miss him....


----------



## sqshoestring

That sucks rocks, I've lost a couple and it was tough I don't even want another dog, have not for years, not sure if I ever will but they are a ton of fun. Most people I know run right out and get another one.

Been working like crazy for a couple months plus (and they say it will continue), can't complain, yet don't have time to do anything. Managed to finish a patio expansion down the back of my garage so I have a nice place to grill now. Got the yard looking good and some other summer projects in the works and got to thinking about how weak my midbass is in the car. Going to direct some funding at that soon here, get me some midbass of one kind or another.

I need to install a timing kit in my car before it blows. Its fun have to pull everything off the front of the engine just about, right against the frame, FWD are so much fun in there. My blower switch wiring started to melt one day and stunk up the car, oops. Have to rip into that and solder it up its a bad connection in the plug, messed with it last fall. I put a halfshaft and a-arms in it what, last year or so. Dude, at least you still have a cool car I got rid of all mine. Some day I will pick up something.

Summer is on its way you gotta get planning!  This is going to be do-it year for me, I'll have some extra funding for all those little projects I put off. I hope I don't have to work a bunch of weekends in the summer, that would suck. When I need some ambition, I'm going to back this thread up and check out the furry walls in your subie Glad to hear you are doing ok over there on the other side (of the state).


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Lol... right on man... Glad to hear things are busy..


I'm right smack dab in the center of the palm though... not close, but not far... lol...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

*Major update time....*

I seem to have gotten over the "funk" i've been in... didn't touch the car for almost a month since Red Dog past... I think i'm ok now... 



*1st... *The 701 is gone/sold and the 9860 is still FS... I simply realized that I wasn't going to sit for hours tuning... not in a car without A/C, WITH headers and 3" turbo back.. 




2nd... While no where near as elegant as the 9860/701 combo, it's not NEARLY as complex and bitchy to work with... 


JVC KW-AV70BT... 


















Screen rez is terrible, but I don't care, won't be watching much in the car... It's got some really nice features for the money... 

It's got some pretty cool EQ features... this is the normal mode..









Pro mode...










I hope to God I can get this thing to make me sound right... I've got a subsonic for the subs in the amp, so that's a big help... 

Using ALL amp crossovers... 

BT mic...









Former alarm LED hole..



















With the dismissal of the 701, amp rack changed... (sorry bout the pic here)










Finally upgraded the main battery ground from 4 to 1/0awg..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Camera washout of bare metal and dielectric grease...









Locked down (just before Eastwood rust encap sprayed) plastic snap gromet installed through floor..

Note hole to the left, looks brown... former ground pass through and DIRECTLY over the exhaust... 8-10" to the right, perfect place directly in the corner of the trunk..?? 










Old, poorly thought out power center... (mainly due to short ground wire)










Recovered the baseplate..









J-hooks









Slots..









Keepers..


















Complete.... Now including including 300A main fuse (front and now rear 300A) Much cleaner and safer (Accuvolt terminals not exposed as bad)



















Whew... what a whirlwind...


Thanks for lookin...!!!


----------



## JayinMI

Nice to see some progress. Sorry about your dog, tho.
So is the car still on stands or did you get it running too?

Jay'


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

JayinMI said:


> Nice to see some progress. Sorry about your dog, tho.
> So is the car still on stands or did you get it running too?
> 
> Jay'


 
Thank you Sir... and yeah, was his time... 

The car is on the ground as of last night... Haven't fired her up yet, still finishing a wideband O2 sensor install and waiting on a major part... 

I'm hoping tomorrow (5/9) afternoon I might be driving...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Car is running again as of last night.. (5/10) still not running great, but running... I need to get the tune sorted out now... 

Finished up the power center with a KartBoy battery tiedown.. 



















Got my wideband O2 installed in the knee panel










gauge mount, LED and calibration button..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Final determinaltion... bad amp... 

I thought prior to this I was having issues with my install, I thought something was loose in the sub baffle... no... 

I also thought I was having optical transmission issues with my 9860/701 combo, hense the static below

Subs sound like beating a carpet on a closeline with a cardboard tube... 


Static in left channels, with no RCA input...


Was sounding pretty good, no real sub obviously, and the midbass wasn't up to level yet... otherwise, the phone mic kinda sucks too...


----------



## DLO13

The kenwood BT mics work great. i think where you have it positioned is going to make it sound pretty terrible. 

Just like everyone says with car audio - the install is everything - doesnt matter how good of a speaker you have if its not pointed in the right direction - same goes for that mic. 
I had it right in the center of my instrument cluster and people couldnt tell i was using a BT mic.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks, I doubt I'll even use it... I mean I can hardly hear my phone as it is.. lol.. 

I'll try it.. it was a quick easy place (the switch blank had a hole for an LED already) 

If it doesn't work, I'll move it..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

AMp is back from repair/modification... 










Had nickle tiffany style RCAs installed to make it closer to a REF than any Continuum/705 



















The JVC is out in favor of a Pioneer DEH-80PRS

Little demo vid, no tuning, just crossovers set and amp initially set..


----------



## chad

you know that I know that you don't listen to that kind of music.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Found it...

I'll get started on this novel tonight.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Fricasseekid said:


> Found it...
> 
> I'll get started on this novel tonight.


 
lol... I see that... I figured the portions concerning the IB would be most helpful...


----------



## mongar

Haven't seen one those Jacobsen accuvolts in years. A buddy of mine had one his mustang in the 80's. Never was sure if it performed as claimed.


----------



## Fricasseekid

Just finished reading this beast. 

Nice work Aaron. I am disappointed to not have learned anything about the Pyles yet. It's right around the corner though, right?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

What do you want to learn? 

They're subs... they make sub noises... (which is the most limited freq range and in MONO)

I've got vids in the audition section... obviously doesn't do it justice though..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Now with moar airbagz.... !!!

*







*


----------



## quietfly

that's one nice looking subie... We jsut picked up a '13 forester and i've been slowly modding it so my wife doesn't notice.... so far i've done Kartboy short shifter, STI rear sway bar, ralley armour. i'm thinking about a STI suspension swap next, she might notice that.


----------



## mrmill

nice subie...i always good to have moar low.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

quietfly said:


> that's one nice looking subie... We jsut picked up a '13 forester and i've been slowly modding it so my wife doesn't notice.... so far i've done Kartboy short shifter, STI rear sway bar, ralley armour. i'm thinking about a STI suspension swap next, she might notice that.


Thank you. 

you might actually be able to talk the wife into this one.. (air ride) you can go from a low track car to 4x4 in no time..

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mrmill said:


> nice subie...i always good to have moar low.


Thank you.. I think.. hahaha

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## sqshoestring

Fricasseekid said:


> Just finished reading this beast.
> 
> Nice work Aaron. I am disappointed to not have learned anything about the Pyles yet. It's right around the corner though, right?


He was gonna drop quads in there I thought. Been so long since I seen this thread:blush:. Working OT and home projects just suck rocks when it comes to playing with the audio system. I have to watch this thing at autoweek about some tuner subie that set some track records, not had time yet. Sweet cars for sure and better transmissions than the mitsus....

Anyway, hope you are doing well Aaron the car looks awesome. Bummer I have no cool summer car to get out of winter storage, that was always fun.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

I still have the other 2x15s I hust havent had the druve to try.. the phantom static sucks the life out of my efforts.. 

Ive liberally herd static with no speakers hooked to amps.. somehow injected.. cant figure out how..

Thanks.. its nice having the car, but if you knew the rollercoaster its put me on, maybe not

The hard work, long hours and dedication to my craft has paid off in this being the 2nd time a company has approached me

AirLift prototyped my car.. I got the suspension for nothing... pictures and the chance to see what all it took to get the car in the right stance.. 

Im so excited I could squirt

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## mitchjr

Awesome build. I love having all aspects of the car in one thread. 
Subscribed


----------



## minbari

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thank you.
> 
> you might actually be able to talk the wife into this one.. (air ride) you can go from a low track car to 4x4 in no time..
> 
> Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


hopefully it is a better system than what they put on the Audis. ours is nothing but trouble. airbags get holes, airline leaks. had a $1000 compressor fail. (found a used one for $400) its slick when it works.


----------



## optimaprime

Love all the misfits stuff and the build to!


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

mitchjr said:


> Awesome build. I love having all aspects of the car in one thread.
> Subscribed


Thank you, this is my most complete log on the interwebpornonet! 



minbari said:


> hopefully it is a better system than what they put on the Audis. ours is nothing but trouble. airbags get holes, airline leaks. had a $1000 compressor fail. (found a used one for $400) its slick when it works.


I'm hoping that as well... The struts are based on BC Racing shocks, all the other parts are DOT spec and over built for the apps...

Things DO happen and I fixed a few glaring problems last night in the rear... brakes lines near brackets (rubbing hazard) stainless braid lines against brake lines in rub points.. I had to fenagle some things.. 



optimaprime said:


> Love all the misfits stuff and the build to!


Thanks.. It's funny because Misfits sounds HORRIBLE... I still love it when it pops up...


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Moar fun... 






























Tank, compressor, valve/solenoid block with control PCB... tight neat easy...


----------



## optimaprime

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Thank you, this is my most complete log on the interwebpornonet!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that as well... The struts are based on BC Racing shocks, all the other parts are DOT spec and over built for the apps...
> 
> Things DO happen and I fixed a few glaring problems last night in the rear... brakes lines near brackets (rubbing hazard) stainless braid lines against brake lines in rub points.. I had to fenagle some things..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.. It's funny because Misfits sounds HORRIBLE... I still love it when it pops up...


ya they do sound like poo but thats kinda what like about them to. like it was record in basement in shower with people living above screaming to shut that **** off!!


----------



## minbari

wow, the exhaust pipe must be nearly scraping when it is all the way down, I assume you dont drive it that way.


----------



## mrmill

looks sick sitting down....out of curiosity how much lift do you get and do you have any ride height pics??


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

optimaprime said:


> ya they do sound like poo but thats kinda what like about them to. like it was record in basement in shower with people living above screaming to shut that **** off!!


Hahahaha.... No Doubt.. lol.. 



minbari said:


> wow, the exhaust pipe must be nearly scraping when it is all the way down, I assume you dont drive it that way.


Fo Sho!

Nooo, don't drive that low, but that's where it sits aired out...!!



mrmill said:


> looks sick sitting down....out of curiosity how much lift do you get and do you have any ride height pics??


Thank you!

Watch the vid, I go from aired out, to ride hight, to fully aired up and back..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

optimaprime said:


> Love all the misfits stuff and the build to!


 
For you!!


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

Shweeeet!

Just keep this off Nasioc & it'll be a great thread


----------



## JayinMI

I'd love to do bags on my Rio, but I don't have room for the compressor(s) and tanks AND my stereo. Where did you have to take it to have it prototyped? Are they in (or near) MI?

Jay


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

MinnesotaStateUniversity said:


> Shweeeet!
> 
> Just keep this off Nasioc & it'll be a great thread


**** NASIOC... I'm member 1024... 



JayinMI said:


> I'd love to do bags on my Rio, but I don't have room for the compressor(s) and tanks AND my stereo. Where did you have to take it to have it prototyped? Are they in (or near) MI?
> 
> Jay


They came to me... It's about what's hot and whatnot... Subaru's are hot right now, not so much Kia's.. 

They are out of Lansing though... They don't do installs, only prototyping.. 

The "prototype" process has been a little bit of a let down... the Install left some things to be desired... The systems switched power got hooked up to my stereo RTO, so I shut the stereo off and couldn't figure out why my air system had no power... 

Started digging around and found bare metal connections to the air compressor, close enough to touch (fused line, but poor practice)

The bolts for the tank and compressor (nyloc) wearn't tight, I spun them off with my fingers.. my amprack wasn't screwed back into place with the ONE screw holding in, my battery tray wasn't square to the amprack meaning 2 more holes where put in the car it didn't need.. 

None of the holes or screws put in the car where dressed with anything... Shooter screws along the rocker panels and through the wheel wells..

A few stratgic wire ties fixed some poor brake line routing.. 

Stupid rook stuff, but add it all up and I'm not really happy with the install.. 

The system OTOH makes me not fear Michigan roads anymore... Train tracks.. no sweat... 

It's not the best out there, but it's pretty dam good..


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity

Try LegacyGT.com

^More disappointing. ...trust me


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

So regrettablely I think my Jacobs Accuvolt died.. 

Coming to find out it WASN'T an "audio" Accuvolt in the first place so its my dumb luck..

It was meant to run a fuel pump with no real peak draw.. 

The AUDIO Accuvolts looked like amplifiers.. short and squat

The CONTINUUM simply drew too much with the motor off.. Now the status light just blinks.. 

Yay me..!!

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## bbfoto

Don't know if it's necessary, but these replace the Jacobs Accuvolts which were finicky and prone to failure anyhow....

Harrison Labs FluxCap 100-amp

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190731817512


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thank you Sir... I'll have to consider that... Not sure where I'd put it honestly.. 

I also may be shelving The Continuum for a smaller form factor amp (lighter weight, less amprack)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

From AnotherLevel Carshow in Chicago... Took 2nd in Subaru!



















Some fun pics around the city.. 




































Caught ya lookin....


----------



## sqshoestring

Wow that is sweet! Congrats, car is looking premium I just had someone run into the woman and now have to fix that car, at least it was insured. Just pulled the fender off and looked at parts at lunch today.


----------



## bbfoto

Nice!!! That Subie's looking CLEEEEEEEEN, Aaron! Congrats. Great photos.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thanks much fellas!!


----------



## IBcivic

Wow, the Subie is stunning. Nice job on the pics, too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Thank you much Sir.. 

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

So after some internal battle I've decided to box the Continuum and run an amp at half the size and nearly twice the power..

Enter the Massive NX5 



















Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------



## minbari

Hope you are not disappointed. Not a fan of massive. Even with less power on paper, i bet the SS sounds better

sent from my phone using digital farts


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Quite possible, but honestly, I don't "need" it to sound great... I've come to terms that I'm not NEARLY into SQ as I had thought and my car is just too loud naturally.. 

I need the power to overcome the sound of the car.. it's loud and raw... I find myself listening to the car more than the stereo honestly


----------



## minbari

he he, fair enough. those turbo'd scoobys do sound nice.


----------



## sqshoestring

My infinity kappa is just great at [email protected] on highs/mids, sounds nice and enough power for me. Class D is just some frosting on the cake. It can almost keep up with the 500rms on my 15s IB, but I don't want the highs any louder anyway.

Of course, when I had a performance car I always switched from stereo to engine sound all the time. V8s, turbo woosh, its all good!


----------



## quality_sound

Are you feeding the Continuum with a 8ga?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

quality_sound said:


> Are you feeding the Continuum with a 8ga?


4awg and only about 3' of it..


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

minbari said:


> he he, fair enough. those turbo'd scoobys do sound nice.


Yeah, it's a catch 22 with mine.. the turbo sounds and the exhaust are something to behold... 

I've always had strange electrical issues with the car, this is a form of troubleshooting for me as well.. .


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

sqshoestring said:


> My infinity kappa is just great at [email protected] on highs/mids, sounds nice and enough power for me. Class D is just some frosting on the cake. It can almost keep up with the 500rms on my 15s IB, but I don't want the highs any louder anyway.
> 
> Of course, when I had a performance car I always switched from stereo to engine sound all the time. V8s, turbo woosh, its all good!


 
Yeah, I'm not 100% sure WHAT I want, it just didn't sound right or have the impact I was looking for.. maybe it's just me, maybe i've got things set-up wrong.. It always sounds "strained" at higher volumes and there's little dynamics at lower volumes.. 

The car though, the car makes it hard to listen to the system...


----------



## quality_sound

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> 4awg and only about 3' of it..


Ahhh. It looked smaller in the pic. 4 gauge is plenty for it, but that pic plans with your eyes a bit. Love that amp though. Only got to use is a few times, most customers went with the 705 instead, but I loved it.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

15min of fame...!!

Subaru Impreza / WRX (1992-2001) Air Suspension Air Ride Kits | Air Lift Performance


----------



## IBcivic

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> 15min of fame...!!
> 
> Subaru Impreza / WRX (1992-2001) Air Suspension Air Ride Kits | Air Lift Performance


:thumbsup:


----------



## minbari

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> 15min of fame...!!
> 
> Subaru Impreza / WRX (1992-2001) Air Suspension Air Ride Kits | Air Lift Performance


woo hoo!


----------



## ecbmxer

Curious of your impressions of the new amp vs old once you get some time with it. Mainly if you think it truly puts out the power claimed. I have one and have always been skeptical, haha. But it fits so nicely under my seat I can't bring myself to get rid of it.

BTW, car looks awesome! What turbo setup are you running?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX

Hey sorry..

Ill definitely post impressions once I get it installed (over winter)

AFA the car its running a VF22 turbo (largest subaru turbo) with all the bolt-on and support mods..

Thanks!!

Sent from an other planet (Tapatalk)


----------

